# PRO HOPPER 2007 TAX TIME SPECIAL



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Competition Kits Are Still On Sale <span style=\'color:red\'>985.00 For A Limited Time!</span>


----------



## lowdeville

And your car will perform like the ones in the photos you see here......lol


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7244067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Competition Kits Are Still On Sale <span style=\'color:red\'>985.00 For A Limited Time!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kool :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 12 2007, 08:48 PM~7244091
> *And your car will perform like the ones in the photos you see here......lol
> *


With one Of These!


----------



## keneken

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 09:58 PM~7244207
> *With one Of These!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much are one of these?


----------



## keneken

Want to build a single pump hopper. How much for your best kit to make it go 50 inches or more??


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 09:58 PM~7244207
> *With one Of These!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SIMPLY THE BEST.....


----------



## Antdawg

What's the price on one of those pumps?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 12 2007, 11:19 PM~7244544
> *What's the price on one of those pumps?
> *


x2


----------



## maniak2005

their site says 550 don't know if they have any specials


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 12 2007, 09:05 PM~7244313
> *Want to build a single pump hopper. How much for your best kit to make it go 50 inches or more??
> *




$1800 to do so....................


$550 pump 

$200 in 1'' fittings & Big check valve

$150 in hoses & fittings

$450 Adex 

$50 Y-Blocks & fittings (Run 2 hoses to front after Check valve)

$100 Good slow downs, 1/2'' Check valve for return port

$300 On springs - 3.5 to 4.5 ton springs up front & rear


----------



## WSL63

Pro Hopper Equipped.................................


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 13 2007, 07:54 AM~7247195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey isnt that the world Champ ?????????????????????????????????
:scrutinize: :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 13 2007, 12:54 AM~7246482
> *$1800 to do so....................
> $550 pump
> 
> $200 in 1'' fittings & Big check valve
> 
> $150 in hoses & fittings
> 
> $450 Adex
> 
> $50 Y-Blocks & fittings (Run 2 hoses to front after Check valve)
> 
> $100 Good slow downs, 1/2'' Check valve for return port
> 
> $300 On springs - 3.5 to 4.5 ton springs up front & rear
> *


AND HITTING BACK BUMPER "PRICELESS "


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 12 2007, 09:19 PM~7244544
> *What's the price on one of those pumps?
> *


They Are 550.00 but give me us a call We will hook you up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

JUST GOT SOME G-FORCE HEADS AND GEARS .......GREAT SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 12 2007, 08:48 PM~7244091
> *And your car will perform like the ones in the photos you see here......lol
> *


 :uh: SURELY IF YOU USE THE ONE-TONS UP FRONT


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 13 2007, 09:34 AM~7247718
> *:uh: SURELY IF YOU USE THE ONE-TONS UP FRONT
> *


The Tax Time Kits Are A Good Kit. There Are Also Our Comp kits, And Our L.A. Series Kits, Which Also Comes In (L.A. Series Fat). Come Check Them Out At WWW.PROHOPPER.COM 

Team Pro Hopper 2007! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 13 2007, 05:33 AM~7246778
> *Pro Hopper Equipped.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TEAM PRO HOPPER DOIN THE MOST 

OH YEAH ---PINKY BITCHES!!!---


----------



## radicalkingz

PRO-HOPPER 2007 :cooL


----------



## Psycho631

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

How we do!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux

what bout the bike guys any specials for there bike kits


----------



## NorCalLux




----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 13 2007, 11:58 AM~7249285
> *How we do!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP ROB HOW WAS THE SHOW IN MIAMI HOW DID YOU DO :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low85cutty

how much for shipping to iowa 52804.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 13 2007, 02:11 PM~7249418
> *WHATS UP ROB HOW WAS THE SHOW IN MIAMI HOW DID YOU DO  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up homie. We took 1st ,2nd, And 2nd. Had a good time 80 degrees there 23 degrees here and 10 inches of snow.It sucks.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 13 2007, 01:58 PM~7249285
> *How we do!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like prohopper but come on man..lol :roflmao: 

and were the sweet n low video thats straight 90 seconds and not all chopped up?


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 13 2007, 01:54 AM~7246482
> *$1800 to do so....................
> $550 pump
> 
> $200 in 1'' fittings & Big check valve
> 
> $150 in hoses & fittings
> 
> $450 Adex
> 
> $50 Y-Blocks & fittings (Run 2 hoses to front after Check valve)
> 
> $100 Good slow downs, 1/2'' Check valve for return port
> 
> $300 On springs - 3.5 to 4.5 ton springs up front & rear
> *



the recipe for greatness :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

does this price include shipping???


----------



## blackwidow

this how natedogg does it ...... "single pump" the pro hopper way :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79

HOW MUCH FOR A PISTON PUMP KIT? 3/4 STEEL BLOCK AND #11 PUMP HEAD?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 14 2007, 12:02 AM~7255736
> *i like prohopper but come on man..lol :roflmao:
> 
> and were the sweet n low video thats straight 90 seconds and not all chopped up?
> *



Yup , thats how pro hopper does it . Sweet n low can maybe dance for 200 sec with out burnin up with only TWO pumps -and still chop up the competition.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 14 2007, 09:39 AM~7258777
> *Yup , thats how pro hopper does it . Sweet n  low can maybe dance for 200 sec with out burnin up with only TWO pumps  -and still chop up the competition.
> *





Gilbert don't forget 2006 Radical Hop CHAMPION- TEAM "DOIN IT"


----------



## ENVIUS

Placed my order today...thanks Jimmy....
cant wait to put that setup in the fleetwood


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

im trying to get the loot together for the comp kit for my chevy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 03:00 PM~7249314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey dude whats good in the hood?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

LRM april doing it in the







ATL.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 01:00 PM~7249314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Bike good Job On It! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Feb 12 2007, 09:04 PM~7244282
> *How much are one of these?
> *


They go for 550.00 But give Us A call And We Will Hook you up! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 13 2007, 12:58 PM~7249285
> *How we do!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I See The Jersey Rob! Colts Super Bowl Champs! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by low85cutty_@Feb 13 2007, 04:11 PM~7250911
> *how much for shipping to iowa 52804.
> *


PM Me!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 13 2007, 11:18 PM~7255896
> *does this price include shipping???
> *


Just PM You.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Feb 14 2007, 12:55 AM~7256658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this how natedogg does it ......  "single pump" the pro hopper way    :biggrin:
> *



What up Nate? What it Do? :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 14 2007, 03:18 PM~7261505
> *im trying to get the loot together for the comp kit for my chevy
> *



We can wait for you homie. No problem give us a call when you are Ready. 818-901-6100 or hit us up at [email protected]

Team Pro Hopper 2007!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 14 2007, 08:18 PM~7263423
> *I See The Jersey Rob! Colts Super Bowl Champs! :thumbsup:
> *


And you know this MAN!!!!!!!! go colts What did you think of that LRM pic?


----------



## JuicedBenz

PM sent.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## VGP

:0


----------



## Rob @ RNL

To the top


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey fellas just stopped in to say hi, :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 17 2007, 11:51 PM~7288908
> *hey fellas just stopped in to say hi,  :wave:
> *


What's Up Man? :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 15 2007, 07:18 AM~7266842
> *And you know this MAN!!!!!!!! go colts What did you think of that LRM pic?
> *


Looking Good Rob!


----------



## kandypaint

Team Pro Hopper, who do I need to talk to get some better shipping prices; those online shipping quotes are outrageous........................


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Feb 22 2007, 08:40 PM~7330087
> *Team Pro Hopper, who do I need to talk to get some better shipping prices; those online shipping quotes are outrageous........................
> *


just recieved the tax time deal with 1 extra box and the shipping was almost $170 so you may wanna go by the online quote

and my cylenders, mach 3's are on back order.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Feb 22 2007, 06:40 PM~7330087
> *Team Pro Hopper, who do I need to talk to get some better shipping prices; those online shipping quotes are outrageous........................
> *


Call us at 818-901-6100 and we can you out! The web site has a link to ups and goes of off that, depending on the weight and the distance the package has to go.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 13 2007, 12:27 PM~7247676
> *JUST GOT SOME G-FORCE HEADS AND GEARS .......GREAT SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


Are these direct replacements for Marzoochi's? If so PM me a price for #9's shipped to 25159 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

What a Deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Feb 13 2007, 11:55 PM~7256658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this how natedogg does it ......  "single pump" the pro hopper way    :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT'S MY DOGG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

ttto the top


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

:machinegun: buy this shit mf's


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Feb 25 2007, 05:10 PM~7349101
> *:machinegun: buy this shit mf's
> *
















*TEAM PRO HOPPER 2007!*


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

tHE 2007 TAX TIME KIT STILL ON SALE FOR ONLY 875.00 SETUP WITH COILS! FOR UPGRADES JUST ASK CALL US AT 818 901 6100!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

TEAM PRO HOPPER 2007! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

* The 2007 Tax Time Kit On Sale Check It Out At WWW.PROHOPPER.COM 
818-901-6100*


----------



## capriceman75

$875 shipped?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 19 2007, 10:31 PM~7511842
> *$875 shipped?
> *



That's plus Shipping. PM Me if you need to know how much.


TEAM PRO HOPPER 2007!


----------



## ENVIUS

my tax time kit...with upgrades :biggrin:

























































:cheesy:









































ok ok im done....:biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

goodtimes along with garcia custom hydraulics gonna be putting it down for 2007 in a major way.team pro hopper coming atcha


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 20 2007, 06:35 PM~7517342
> *my tax time kit...with upgrades :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok im done....:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 who Are the who's?????? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 21 2007, 12:42 PM~7522567
> *:0  :0  who Are the ho's?????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 21 2007, 02:47 PM~7522600
> *
> *


hahaha just some girls at the show


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

TTT


----------



## Chevillacs

Does Pro-hopper still carry adjustable trailing arms uppers and lowers chromed? if so let me know price, thanks


----------



## SIK_9D1

When is the sale good thru?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

TEAM PRO HOPPER PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 2007!!!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 21 2007, 10:20 PM~7527090
> *Does Pro-hopper still carry adjustable trailing arms uppers and lowers chromed? if so let me know price, thanks
> *



*picture shown with out bushings and not chrome


818-901-6100 Pro Hopper </span>*


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Mar 21 2007, 11:16 PM~7527426
> *When is the sale good thru?
> *




The sale is good for a while longer, any questions please call :
818-901-6100

Pro Hopper 
Mon-Fri 9:30-5:30
Sat 9:30-1:30 or Later


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

any deals on precuts?


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 22 2007, 01:30 PM~7529854
> *picture shown with out bushings and not chrome
> 818-901-6100 Pro Hopper  </span>
> *


Hey homie, can I go ahead and order these uppers and lowers in chrome from you or do I have to do it through the website? lmk


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 22 2007, 07:22 PM~7531624
> *Hey homie, can I go ahead and order these uppers and lowers in chrome from you or do I have to do it through the website? lmk
> *


just call them


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 22 2007, 12:30 PM~7529854
> *picture shown with out bushings and not chrome
> 818-901-6100 Pro Hopper  </span>
> *


----------



## maniak2005

i just installed the uppers. chrome sets them off


----------



## VICS'79

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 22 2007, 12:30 PM~7529854
> *picture shown with out bushings and not chrome
> 818-901-6100 Pro Hopper  </span>
> *


 I'LL BE GOING LA HERE SOMETIME SOON...I'LL BE STOPPING BY TO PICK ME UP SOME  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good deal.......


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo...related&search=


----------



## EIGHT BALL

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider

i would order 2 pairs of competition chrome cylinders, but 200$ for shipping one pair of cylinder to germany is ridicoulous. i ordered much bigger parts and paid only a fractional amount.

so if anybody can ship 2 pair (8" and 12") of chrome competition cylinders to germany by usps, please pm me.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bump for PH


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

TTT T-PROHOPPER


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

prohopper  cant wait to install


----------



## Indio123

PRO HOPPER I HAVE A 1992 CADDI .SEE IF I COULD GET A PRICE ON PARTS & LABOR .2 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES & MINOR REINFORCING.THANK YOU


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 24 2007, 09:59 PM~7544714
> *PRO HOPPER I HAVE A 1992 CADDI .SEE IF I COULD GET A PRICE ON PARTS & LABOR .2 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES & MINOR REINFORCING.THANK YOU
> *


ur better off callin them for the price. they're not on here all the time.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

to the top fo rthe best


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 24 2007, 01:22 PM~7542792
> *prohopper   cant wait to install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they back to selling those italian dumps, or you had those???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i had them for a minute :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 26 2007, 05:35 AM~7551807
> *i had them for a minute :thumbsup:
> *





















818-901-6100


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 22 2007, 03:47 PM~7530255
> *any deals on precuts?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 24 2007, 06:59 PM~7544714
> *PRO HOPPER I HAVE A 1992 CADDI .SEE IF I COULD GET A PRICE ON PARTS & LABOR .2 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES & MINOR REINFORCING.THANK YOU
> *



Give Us A Call 818-901-6100 Mon-Fri 9:30 to 5:00 Sat 9:30 to 1:30


----------



## impala64lowrider

pm sent


----------



## 46cruiser661

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 27 2007, 07:49 AM~7560209
> *ttt
> *



What up Rob? How is the weather?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 27 2007, 05:43 PM~7564153
> *What up Rob? How is the weather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Warmer than a few weeks ago. Whats up out west?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

TEAM G-force


----------



## scrapin82regal

Just put 2 #11 g force 2 pumpheads to the back of my cutlass and it gets up hella faster than the #13 marz i had running the back  with 2 HD Sacos :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 30 2007, 09:38 AM~7584232
> *ttt
> *












Nice Truck! Team Pro Hopper 2007!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Mar 26 2007, 03:49 PM~7555786
> *pm sent
> *


Ok Thanks! PM You Back.


----------



## LoudGuitars

:thumbsup: Pro Hopper got it goin on like that!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sup fukas :nicoderm:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 22 2007, 12:47 PM~7530255
> *any deals on precuts?
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 3 2007, 10:11 AM~7608327
> *PM Sent!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Apr 3 2007, 07:37 AM~7608465
> *:biggrin: thanx homie
> *


Anytime, Your Welcome!


----------



## olskoolkaddy

:biggrin: ordered my kit this past weekend.. good service.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 3 2007, 05:24 PM~7612294
> *:biggrin: ordered my kit this past weekend.. good service..  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACIN

DO THE BIG DADDY POWER BALLS FIT IN THE REGULAR POWER BALL HOUSING?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Apr 3 2007, 05:28 PM~7612307
> *DO THE BIG DADDY POWER BALLS FIT IN THE REGULAR POWER BALL HOUSING?
> *


No They Don't Sorry, PM Sent.


----------



## Beretta2low

for the struts on my beretta how do i know if the sleves that go in an around the cylinder will fit from prohopper is it 1 size no matter what?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Beretta2low_@Apr 3 2007, 05:42 PM~7612358
> *for the struts on my beretta how do i know if the sleves that go in an around the cylinder will fit from prohopper is it 1 size no matter what?
> *


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## NaughtyVato

WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PROHOPPER THEME SONG THAT WAS ON YOUR SITE, THAT SHIT WAS NICE


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 4 2007, 12:49 PM~7617876
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO THE PROHOPPER THEME SONG THAT WAS ON YOUR SITE, THAT SHIT WAS NICE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up. Another win for pro hopper in tampa last weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beretta2low

what r the dimensions of the strut cylinder sleeves you have at prohopper. there is 88 89 and 90 an up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Beretta2low_@Apr 5 2007, 11:25 AM~7623348
> *what r the dimensions of the strut cylinder sleeves you have at prohopper. there is 88 89 and  90 an up
> *


they will not fit your struts!,,,go get some pipe from the local metal supply to make your own sleeves


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 11:58 PM~7244207
> *With one Of These!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need 3 pump heads hook a brotha up im reppin hard in the midwest


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 5 2007, 09:54 AM~7623913
> *i need 3 pump heads hook a brotha up im reppin hard in the midwest
> *


PM Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 5 2007, 09:54 AM~7623913
> *i need 3 pump heads hook a brotha up im reppin hard in the midwest
> *


What Size Of Pump Heads You Looking For?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 5 2007, 08:16 AM~7623302
> *What up. Another win for pro hopper in tampa last weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


 Congrats Rob R&L Putting it Down for Team Pro Hopper! 
Where the pics? J/K :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 5 2007, 07:26 PM~7627380
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 5 2007, 03:45 PM~7625701
> *Congrats Rob R&L Putting it Down for Team Pro Hopper!
> Where the pics? J/K  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Need some pics i will dig some up.


----------



## Chevillacs

ordered some stuff on Wed. havent gotten it yet but cant wait


----------



## capriceman75

whuts those motors look like you have on the prohopper website for $62
any pics because theirs none posted their and how many voltz can they take if you know what i mean and how much for 2 of those chrome motors with keys,1 chrome tank and 4 pressure plate kits and 2 chrome slow downs to convert 2 2 dump set-ups into 4 single dump set-ups shipped to cincinnati,ohio 45240


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 7 2007, 03:06 AM~7636060
> *whuts those motors look like you have on the prohopper website for $62
> any pics because theirs none posted their and how many voltz can they take if you know what i mean and how much for 2 of those chrome motors with keys,1 chrome tank and 4 pressure plate kits and 2 chrome slow downs to convert 2 2 dump set-ups into 4 single dump set-ups shipped to cincinnati,ohio 45240
> *


thats a alot of little stuff, id probably check the website


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 7 2007, 12:06 AM~7636060
> *whuts those motors look like you have on the prohopper website for $62
> any pics because theirs none posted their and how many voltz can they take if you know what i mean and how much for 2 of those chrome motors with keys,1 chrome tank and 4 pressure plate kits and 2 chrome slow downs to convert 2 2 dump set-ups into 4 single dump set-ups shipped to cincinnati,ohio 45240
> *



PM Me A Email I can Send You a Picture, The motor is the Pro-x Motor ( Street Motor)
This motor is 65.00 though check the website. PM for any questions you have or email us at [email protected]. Thanks also 818-901-6100 Mon - Fri 9:30-5:00 and Sat 9:30- 1:30 or later. And we are in California so there is a time diffrence.

Thanks 
Team Pro Hopper


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 09:46 PM~7244067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Competition Kits Are Still On Sale <span style=\'color:red\'>985.00 For A Limited Time!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just got my order in,on april 2nd...FINALLY!!!prior to recieving it,had placed the order..waited about week an ahalf to 2 weeks.nothin..called up...then to find out my order wasnt process...so they redid the order also made sure i'de get a tracking number this time....got in about 5 bussiness days..now i get to putting everything together..the fitting felt a little loose on the dump block..all 4 dumps..LEAKING bad..no matter what we did it leaked bad..so i will be calling you guys this coming week...thank you...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 7 2007, 10:44 AM~7637790
> *just got my order in,on april 2nd...FINALLY!!!prior to recieving it,had placed the order..waited about week an ahalf to 2 weeks.nothin..called up...then to find out my order wasnt process...so they redid the order also made sure i'de get a tracking number this time....got in about 5 bussiness days..now i get to putting everything together..the fitting felt a little loose on the dump block..all 4 dumps..LEAKING bad..no matter what we did it leaked bad..so i will be calling you guys this coming week...thank you...
> *



PM Sent Sorry to hear you had problems.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 7 2007, 10:44 AM~7637790
> *just got my order in,on april 2nd...FINALLY!!!prior to recieving it,had placed the order..waited about week an ahalf to 2 weeks.nothin..called up...then to find out my order wasnt process...so they redid the order also made sure i'de get a tracking number this time....got in about 5 bussiness days..now i get to putting everything together..the fitting felt a little loose on the dump block..all 4 dumps..LEAKING bad..no matter what we did it leaked bad..so i will be calling you guys this coming week...thank you...
> *



PM Sent Sorry to hear you had problems.


----------



## capriceman75

my maine concern is that im i correct saying "i need 2 chrome slow downs to convert 2-2 dump assembleys into 4 single dump assembleys for 4 pumps" i dont know not to sure what to do


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 7 2007, 06:13 PM~7640027
> *my maine concern is that im i correct saying "i need 2 chrome slow downs to convert 2-2 dump assembleys into 4 single dump assembleys for 4 pumps" i dont know not to sure what to do
> *


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 3 2007, 06:25 PM~7612301
> *Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE GOT GREAT SERVICE WITH ARMIN...GOT MY ORDER IN 3 DAYS  CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE A TRIP TO BAKERSFEILD AND TAKE A LIL VISIT TO VAN NUYS TO SEE THE PLACE


----------



## olskoolkaddy

got my kit today.. Thanks again Armin.. great service... will be posting progress pics... :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 9 2007, 08:31 PM~7654431
> *got my kit today.. Thanks again Armin.. great service... will be posting progress pics...  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## biglucke

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 7 2007, 12:44 PM~7637790
> *just got my order in,on april 2nd...FINALLY!!!prior to recieving it,had placed the order..waited about week an ahalf to 2 weeks.nothin..called up...then to find out my order wasnt process...so they redid the order also made sure i'de get a tracking number this time....got in about 5 bussiness days..now i get to putting everything together..the fitting felt a little loose on the dump block..all 4 dumps..LEAKING bad..no matter what we did it leaked bad..so i will be calling you guys this coming week...thank you...
> *


that sound s like you got it in 3 weeks or so? thats not to bad


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Apr 10 2007, 02:49 PM~7659713
> *that sound s like you got it in 3 weeks or so? i went with another "company" & ordered 2400 worth of shit got it & wrong strokes, wrong blocks, so i sent it back ordered $1100 more shit(dont know what i was thinking) UPS lost 1 of my boxes & im still waiting, its been since january 20th!! i spent 3500 & the car gona be done & not have a complete kit, LOL  AT LEAST PROHOPPER APOLAGIZED TO YOU, THE OTHER COMPANY DIDNT EVEN DO THAT FOR ME, SHIT STILL WAITING ON REAR STROKES  gona have to order bunch of fittings to once i figure out ALL the shit they didnt send :angry:
> *


----------



## biglucke

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Apr 10 2007, 03:54 PM~7659759
> *
> *


check your PMs


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Apr 10 2007, 03:40 PM~7660141
> *check your PMs
> *


  
I hit ya back bro.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

T2T


----------



## Str8crazy80

I had to add a picture


----------



## Chevillacs

Just received my cylinders, powerballs, coils etc from Pro-hopper :biggrin: Good customer service and fast shipping. the items look great too, Thanks PH!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 12 2007, 03:03 PM~7676971
> *Just received my cylinders, powerballs, coils etc from Pro-hopper :biggrin:  Good customer service and fast shipping. the items look great too, Thanks PH!
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## kandypaint

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 13 2007, 01:56 PM~7683735
> *THANKS  :thumbsup:
> *


are ya'll still charging 10.25 to ship a marzocchi seal kit???????


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 13 2007, 11:01 AM~7683762
> *are ya'll still charging 10.25 to ship a marzocchi seal kit???????
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## kandypaint

pm sent back.......


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

to the top


----------



## NorCalLux

what kinda deal can i get for around 700.00 2 pump kit?


----------



## radicalkingz

t
t
t


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 14 2007, 10:22 AM~7688904
> *t
> t
> t
> 
> *


sup bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 13 2007, 07:46 PM~7686811
> *what kinda deal can i get for around 700.00 2 pump kit?
> *



Pm Sent! :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper

how much for a complete front piston pump setup for a 82 lincoln i run 96 volts


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

t2t


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 14 2007, 01:33 PM~7690102
> *how much for a complete front piston pump setup for a 82 lincoln i run 96 volts
> *


Pm Sent!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 16 2007, 12:12 PM~7703455
> *t2t
> *




:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Apr 14 2007, 09:42 AM~7688956
> *sup bro!!!!!!!!!!
> *


chillin how you been doing


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 16 2007, 09:46 PM~7707237
> *chillin how you been doing
> *


working like a dog :biggrin: I'M GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Apr 13 2007, 06:45 PM~7686398
> *to the top
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 14 2007, 08:22 AM~7688904
> *t
> t
> t
> 
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> Get your 2007 Tax Time Kit Today!</span>


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

WE HAVE CHROME SHOCKS FOR 125.00. CLOSED THEY ARE 18 INCHES OPEN THEY ARE 27 INCHES LONG. 

818-901-6100 

MON-FRID 9:30 TO 5:00 PM
SAT 9:30 TO 1:30 OR LATER!


----------



## jgcustomz

G body rear upper adjustables still on sale homie


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Apr 18 2007, 08:41 PM~7724241
> *G body rear upper adjustables still on sale homie
> *




PRO HOPPER 818-901-6100

WWW.PROHOPPER.COM


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i love my shit!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://www.sanightlife.com/sanlgallery/

Team pro hopper @ show in say town in march (lowrider car show and low low )>


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=979442058


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1453733386


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 18 2007, 09:36 PM~7724190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE CHROME SHOCKS FOR 125.00. CLOSED THEY ARE 18 INCHES OPEN THEY ARE 27 INCHES LONG.
> 
> 818-901-6100
> 
> MON-FRID 9:30 TO 5:00 PM
> SAT 9:30 TO 1:30 OR LATER!
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 20 2007, 09:54 AM~7735590
> *
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 20 2007, 11:35 AM~7736259
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


SACO COMP MOTORS IN??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Gilbert, cyclone, ............... speachless..................... enough said........every thime i see that it makes me question gravity.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Apr 21 2007, 10:12 AM~7741903
> *Gilbert, cyclone,  ............... speachless..................... enough said........every thime i see that it makes me question gravity.
> *










wtf is gravity?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 21 2007, 09:45 AM~7742005
> *wtf is gravity?
> *



grav·i·ty

: the gravitational attraction of the mass of the earth, the moon, or a planet for bodies at or near its surface.... AKA- holdin shit to the ground. 


which that car seems to NOT do


----------



## JuicedBenz

pm sent.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

top the top for the champs


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

why is it when i place an order on the site ande i check out it just stays at check out??i cant get my shit to finalise??


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 20 2007, 08:24 PM~7739554
> *SACO COMP MOTORS IN??
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 24 2007, 08:43 AM~7761680
> *why is it when i place an order on the site ande i check out it just stays at check out??i cant get my shit to finalise??
> *


Pm Sent!


----------



## Switched-One

How much for Chrome 3 Pump Pro-Comp Kit Set up- w/ 8" & 14"cylinders / deep cup for rear / 2-power balls.


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 24 2007, 09:20 PM~7765631
> *Pm Sent!
> *


thanx and who do i speak to when i call???


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*

:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 08:49 AM~7769575
> *thanx and who do i speak to when i call???
> *


ANY ONE HERE CAN HELP YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 25 2007, 01:51 PM~7770375
> *ANY ONE HERE CAN HELP YOU. :biggrin:
> *


I NEED


1476 Pump Head Bolt X6

2660 Chrome Rods & Nuts (set of four) X2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

backup


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 25 2007, 11:00 AM~7770428
> *I NEED
> 
> 
> 1476 Pump Head Bolt  X6
> 
> 2660 Chrome Rods & Nuts (set of four)  X2
> *



*Give us a call 818-901-6100!* :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 26 2007, 04:47 PM~7781348
> *Give us a call 818-901-6100! :biggrin:
> *


whats that number ?????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 26 2007, 10:40 PM~7783552
> *whats that number ?????????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Apr 24 2007, 08:41 AM~7761666
> *top the top for the champs
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 26 2007, 08:47 PM~7781348
> *Give us a call 818-901-6100! :biggrin:
> *


I DID EVEN LEFT A MESSAGE AND NOONE GOT BACK 2 ME


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2007, 09:42 AM~7802596
> *I DID EVEN LEFT A MESSAGE AND NOONE GOT BACK 2 ME
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 30 2007, 12:32 PM~7803623
> *PM SENT.
> *


just woundering for next time; is it better to call directly rather than ordering through the website? 

i made an order about 2 hrs ago on the website....


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 12:45 PM~7803744
> *just woundering for next time; is it better to call directly rather than ordering through the website?
> 
> I made an order about 2 hrs ago on the website....
> *


PM Sent


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 30 2007, 03:32 PM~7803623
> *PM SENT.
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

T2T


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 1 2007, 05:40 AM~7809418
> *T2T
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps

How much for 2 single bearing motors and a billet switch handle shipped to 95928? If the price is good, I will be calling you Wednesday. :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@May 1 2007, 01:31 PM~7812098
> *How much for 2 single bearing motors and a billet switch handle shipped to 95928? If the price is good, I will be calling you Wednesday.  :biggrin:
> *



PM Sent


----------



## jgcustomz

aNY CHROME WHAMMYS IN YET i NEED 2 of the one pc chrome.


----------



## olskoolkaddy

:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@May 2 2007, 04:37 AM~7816994
> *aNY CHROME WHAMMYS IN YET i NEED 2 of the one pc  chrome.
> *



PM Sent


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 2 2007, 06:06 PM~7822232
> *PM Sent
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Yo armen - I somthin extra sweet brewing up here in san antonio .


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

God only knows what you are up to Gilbert!!! hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i wanna be cool like them boys at prohopper


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@May 4 2007, 03:50 AM~7832651
> *i wanna be cool like them boys at prohopper
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life86

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Apr 19 2007, 07:24 AM~7726666
> *i love my shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a cool idea to run a slowdown between them 2 pumps


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@May 9 2007, 08:23 PM~7869946
> *thats a cool idea to run a slowdown between them 2 pumps
> *


i'm not sure i see the point of putting a slowdown there..plz explaine.


----------



## trulow

my ride Pro hopper


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by usolow_@May 10 2007, 04:15 AM~7873452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ride Pro hopper
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 
:yes:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

x2 :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@May 9 2007, 06:23 PM~7869946
> *thats a cool idea to run a slowdown between them 2 pumps
> *



there is no reason for dual adex on there?...!!!!


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 10 2007, 02:59 PM~7877686
> *there is no reason for dual adex on there?...!!!!
> *


there is if he wants to drop corners or sides


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 10 2007, 06:11 PM~7878042
> *there is if he wants to drop corners or sides
> *


look at the plumbing


----------



## Chevillacs

I NEED UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS FOR A GBODY HOMIE, PM ME PRICE SHIPPED TO VA 22033


----------



## cadillacstyle1

1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM

2 pump set up. All show..... all chrome. 
All custom bent steel chrome hardlines. No hoses
3/4 in pressure all the way. Custom steel hardline pressure lines
All Parker fittings
1/2 in return. Custom steel hardline returns
2 Polished oil coolers with custom steel hardlines
#11 Marzocchi to the front
#7 Marzocchi to the rear
6 Batteries

Custom hand-built all chrome pump rack
swings out of car

Trunk - all mirror plexiglass


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 10 2007, 06:21 PM~7878963
> *look at the plumbing
> *


i seen it 
if the slowdown is closed at all times 

he'll have individual corners 
if he blows one pump 
he can open the slowdown and lift the whole front


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 10 2007, 11:38 PM~7880597
> *i seen it
> if the slowdown is closed at all times
> 
> he'll have individual corners
> if he blows one pump
> he can open the slowdown and lift the whole front
> *



the kink between fucked me all up...


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics

i tryed a g force pumphead today gotta say it worked pretty good!


----------



## KandyRegal

RECIEVED MY PISTON KIT FROM PRO HOPPER.... GOT TO SAY IS THE NICEST PISTON KIT IVE SEEN... HIGH QUALITY.. SEEN ALL OF THEM.. LOOKED FOR A LONG TIME BEFORE I LEAP INTO ONE.. AND AM NOT LET DOWN... THIS IS JUST COMMENTING ON THE QUALITY AND HOW WELL THE PISTON MOVES.. NICE.. NOW TO PUT IT IN AND SEE WAT HAPPENS... BY THE WAY.. THEY ANSWER THEIR PHONE... THAT IS THE MAIN KEY TO DOING BUSINESS...!!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@May 11 2007, 03:00 PM~7884577
> *RECIEVED MY PISTON KIT FROM PRO HOPPER.... GOT TO SAY IS THE NICEST PISTON KIT IVE SEEN... HIGH QUALITY.. SEEN ALL OF THEM.. LOOKED FOR A LONG TIME BEFORE I LEAP INTO ONE.. AND AM NOT LET DOWN... THIS IS JUST COMMENTING ON THE QUALITY AND HOW WELL THE PISTON MOVES.. NICE.. NOW TO PUT IT IN AND SEE WAT HAPPENS... BY THE WAY.. THEY ANSWER THEIR PHONE... THAT IS THE MAIN KEY TO DOING BUSINESS...!!
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@May 11 2007, 12:39 PM~7883631
> *i tryed a g force pumphead today gotta say it worked pretty good!
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 12 2007, 02:06 PM~7889872
> *
> *



:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

We also accept Pay Pal on our website check us out at www.prohopper.com


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7901364
> *We also accept Pay Pal on our website check us out at www.prohopper.com
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dis nigguh here...

hey prohopper homie,can u hook me up with a price of 1 reg dump with fittings,and a 9/16 key,i also need cups for the front..asap please


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@May 11 2007, 04:00 PM~7884577
> *RECIEVED MY PISTON KIT FROM PRO HOPPER.... GOT TO SAY IS THE NICEST PISTON KIT IVE SEEN... HIGH QUALITY.. SEEN ALL OF THEM.. LOOKED FOR A LONG TIME BEFORE I LEAP INTO ONE.. AND AM NOT LET DOWN... THIS IS JUST COMMENTING ON THE QUALITY AND HOW WELL THE PISTON MOVES.. NICE.. NOW TO PUT IT IN AND SEE WAT HAPPENS... BY THE WAY.. THEY ANSWER THEIR PHONE... THAT IS THE MAIN KEY TO DOING BUSINESS...!!
> *



WELCOME TO THE WINNING TEAM...SIMPLY THE BEST...!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by low4life86+May 9 2007, 08:23 PM~7869946-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a cool idea to run a slowdown between them 2 pumps
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROCKSOLID84_@May 10 2007, 06:59 PM~7877686
> *there is no reason for dual adex on there?...!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: i know but its good for the "oh" :0 factor  


> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84+May 10 2007, 10:21 PM~7878963-->
> 
> 
> 
> look at the plumbing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hoss805_@May 11 2007, 01:38 AM~7880597
> *i seen it
> if the slowdown is closed at all times
> 
> he'll have individual corners
> if he blows one pump
> he can open the slowdown and lift the whole front
> *


hoss knows whats good! and not to mention that it lets the pumps lock up at the same time incase of inconsistencies ,mainly cuz i cant lift or dump the front pumps individually


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by dis ****** here..._@May 15 2007, 01:27 AM~7906328
> *hey prohopper homie,can u hook me up with a price of 1 reg dump with fittings,and a 9/16 key,i also need cups for the front..asap please
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 10 2007, 09:26 PM~7879007
> *I NEED UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS FOR A GBODY HOMIE, PM ME PRICE SHIPPED TO VA 22033
> *


?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 15 2007, 10:55 PM~7913438
> *?
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

the pistons will move on all of them, u have to use a heavy oil for proper lubrication so it does not wear, and keeps a better seal, i thought mine didnt either till i did that now it moves great and no friction


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

*Saco's Are In! 
818-901-6100 
www.prohopper.com *


----------



## Chevillacs

Just ordered both pairs of Trailing arms in Chrome  I should get em in about a week, thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 17 2007, 01:27 PM~7924836
> *Just ordered both pairs of Trailing arms in Chrome  I should get em in about a week, thanks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala

I wish I wouldve went with Pro Hopper, Took me forever to get a set up and when I got it, it still dont have all the stuff for it. But it looks nice


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 17 2007, 01:17 PM~7924776
> *Saco's Are In!
> 818-901-6100
> www.prohopper.com
> *


How much?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 17 2007, 02:47 PM~7925355
> *How much?
> *



Still the same 85


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Wheres rob @ ?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 18 2007, 07:48 AM~7929667
> *Wheres rob @ ?
> *



I GUESS WE WILL NEVER KNOW! LOL WHAT'S UP GILBERT WHERE IS ROB ILL HAVE TO CALL HIM UP!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@May 17 2007, 01:34 PM~7924903
> *I wish I wouldve went with Pro Hopper,  Took me forever to get a set up and when I got it, it still dont have all the stuff for it.  But it looks nice
> *



THERES ALWAY'S NEXT TIME! 818-901-6100 :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin82regal

u got chrome uppers back in yet :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@May 21 2007, 09:13 PM~7952726
> *u got chrome uppers back in yet :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



YES! :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

t
t
t
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Team Pro Hopper - TTT


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@May 15 2007, 06:43 AM~7906558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx homie
> 
> :biggrin: i know but its good for the "oh"  :0 factor
> hoss knows whats good! and not to mention that it lets the pumps lock up at the same time incase of inconsistencies ,mainly cuz i cant lift or dump the front pumps individually
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 22 2007, 09:01 PM~7959731
> *t
> t
> t
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 23 2007, 04:14 PM~7964447
> *:thumbsup:
> *



i never got the activation email for my account on the PH site...any ideas why?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 23 2007, 05:01 PM~7964847
> *i never got the activation email for my account on the PH site...any ideas why?
> *


 why didnt you just call them? or does the site tell you there out of stock on the shit you need too?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 18 2007, 05:47 PM~7932762
> *I GUESS WE WILL NEVER KNOW! LOL WHAT'S UP GILBERT WHERE IS ROB ILL HAVE TO CALL HIM UP!
> *


Rob is back in the house. Just had to take a min to Re UP. Needed the internet in the sticks. Whats happening team Pro Hopper??? Be at a show near you :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey robs still alive, and kicking,, hey you can check out the pics of pinky if you want :biggrin:at hydroguru.com sittin on chrome section


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 23 2007, 09:05 PM~7966754
> *hey robs still alive, and kicking,, hey you can check out the pics of pinky if you want :biggrin:at hydroguru.com sittin on chrome section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Lookin good man , TEAM PROHOPPER!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 23 2007, 07:31 PM~7966064
> *Rob is  back in the house. Just had to take a min to Re UP. Needed the internet in the sticks. Whats happening team Pro Hopper??? Be at a show near you :biggrin:
> *



wHAT up Rob! Good to hear from ya .,


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 23 2007, 09:20 PM~7967378
> *Lookin good man , TEAM PROHOPPER!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 23 2007, 07:23 PM~7965674
> *why didnt you just call them? or does the site tell you there out of stock on the shit you need too?
> *


cause i didn't think to call them and figured id be a dumb ass and post here......and why aren't you online...im bored damit


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 23 2007, 10:21 PM~7967390
> *wHAT up Rob!  Good to hear from ya .,
> *


Not much homie just in the middle of building the new shop. We got 4 foot block walls so far. Hoppin at tenn. show this weekend.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 24 2007, 01:53 PM~7971018
> *Not much homie just in the middle of building the new shop. We got 4 fot block walls so far. Hoppin at tenn. show this weekend.
> *



I know youll hold it down .


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7964447
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 24 2007, 12:53 PM~7971018
> *Not much homie just in the middle of building the new shop. We got 4 foot block walls so far. Hoppin at tenn. show this weekend.
> *


whats goin on in tenn, call me, i need to take someones money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 23 2007, 06:31 PM~7966064
> *Rob is  back in the house. Just had to take a min to Re UP. Needed the internet in the sticks. Whats happening team Pro Hopper??? Be at a show near you :biggrin:
> *



WHAT'S UP ROB? HOW WAS THE SHOW?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 25 2007, 03:14 PM~7978626
> *whats goin on in tenn, call me, i need to take someones money :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool pinky load up your truck and come win some money :biggrin: Or .........nevermind??? :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 26 2007, 08:20 PM~7985357
> *Cool pinky load up your truck and come win some money :biggrin: Or .........nevermind??? :cheesy:
> *



What show is next rob?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Dropfest up in northern wis. stood the truck up twice this weekend. will have three going this weekend.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 23 2007, 12:56 PM~7962547
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## roboblazer

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pinkys back bit$hes


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@May 24 2007, 11:34 AM~7970492
> *thanks bro
> *


Yo Good looking hopper!
What size rams you running in back? Also do you have a telescoping driveshaft?
Thanks
PURO


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 28 2007, 05:03 PM~7994551
> *Dropfest up in northern wis.  stood the truck up twice this weekend. will have three going this weekend.
> *


got some footage of the hop last weekend.. once i figure out how to get it from my camcorder to my computer il posti it up.. til then the transmission secret will have to wait...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 28 2007, 05:03 PM~7994551
> *Dropfest up in northern wis.  stood the truck up twice this weekend. will have three going this weekend.
> *



HEY ROB DID YOU GET YOUR STUFF? :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

No it should touch down tomarrow. I will hit you up if it dont thanks again homie.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 30 2007, 09:02 PM~8011593
> *No it should touch down tomarrow. I will hit you up if it dont thanks again homie.
> *


Hold it down rob!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

we do what we can homie.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

we do what we can homie.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

To tha top .


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@May 31 2007, 06:15 AM~8013683
> *we do what we can homie.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Pro hopper ruled the show Dropfest this weekend 1st dance, First rad hop,First double,first single. Puttin it down in 07


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 5 2007, 11:03 AM~8045331
> *Pro hopper ruled the show Dropfest this weekend 1st dance, First rad hop,First double,first single. Puttin it down in 07
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 5 2007, 11:03 AM~8045331
> *Pro hopper ruled the show Dropfest this weekend 1st dance, First rad hop,First double,first single. Puttin it down in 07
> *



Thats wut Im talkin bout .  Good job mayne.


----------



## roboblazer

ProHopper doing BIG things like always


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Jun 5 2007, 02:15 PM~8046458
> *ProHopper doing BIG things like always
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 6 2007, 08:08 PM~8056097
> *:uh:
> *


If you dont think we are doin it big stay out of our topic.  And admire from the sidelines


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Hop that shit rob.


----------



## blackwidow

watsup teamates :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

t2t


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 11 2007, 11:31 AM~8082166
> *t2t
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Jun 8 2007, 09:24 PM~8069450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watsup teamates :biggrin:
> *




sINGLE pumP - CRUSHIN DOUBLE puMP RADICAL.


----------



## Hollywood Nicky

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2007, 12:42 PM~8090372
> *sINGLE pumP - CRUSHIN DOUBLE puMP RADICAL.
> *


I like how it says ProHopper at the very top! lol


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2007, 01:42 PM~8090372
> *sINGLE pumP - CRUSHIN DOUBLE puMP RADICAL.
> *



i got to call it like i see it y your radicals are trucks??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 12 2007, 06:44 PM~8092358
> *i got to call it like i see it y your radicals are trucks??
> *


We picked our radical because of the xtra long wheel base and the size.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Jun 8 2007, 10:24 PM~8069450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watsup teamates :biggrin:
> *



i like how that setup is...looks good in the air like that :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

I gotta show some love ...


----------



## Rob @ RNL

link to video of team prohopper at dropfest

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T9KMinh7FfI


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 13 2007, 06:30 AM~8095179
> *link to video of team prohopper at dropfest
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=T9KMinh7FfI
> *


I like that see-saw.


----------



## radicalkingz




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

TEAM Pro Hopper raising up .


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8097656
> *TEAM Pro Hopper raising up .
> *



Team Pro Hopper 2007!! :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 13 2007, 07:05 PM~8099412
> *Team Pro Hopper 2007!!  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 14 2007, 11:55 AM~8104260
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *













:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Jun 8 2007, 08:24 PM~8069450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watsup teamates :biggrin:
> *



What's Up Sonny, Nate How's The Weather? :thumbsup:


----------



## roboblazer

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 14 2007, 03:43 PM~8104882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 Lovin those pics


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Armin I am officially Perturbed with you. I have sent some white nazi skaters 
to get you................................ Foocker


----------



## juiced_64

Dam prohopper doin it big


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 13 2007, 02:09 PM~8097656
> *TEAM Pro Hopper raising up .
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Its getting close to showtime .....  Team Pro hopper gettin ready .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

How we do it...


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2007, 09:01 PM~8130616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How we do it...
> *


This pic is downtown indy. Monument circle www.indymojo.com. promo for www.slamology.com had a great time downtown indy :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

2 pump comp kit shipped to 55806, #11 gear up front #9 for rear, italian dumps, 6 inch front cylinders, 12 rear comps of course for both sets, 4 switches with wire, no coils or rear powerball set up I have all that, #6 hoses 15 foot front, 5 foot rear, PM ME THANKS


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

t2t


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Feb 13 2007, 05:33 AM~7246778
> *Pro Hopper Equipped.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Isn't that Joe Dower's and Chris Ponder's?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2007, 08:01 PM~8130616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How we do it...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 18 2007, 10:01 PM~8131835
> *2 pump comp kit shipped to 55806, #11 gear up front #9 for rear, italian dumps, 6 inch front cylinders, 12 rear comps of course for both sets, 4 switches with wire, no coils or rear powerball set up I have all that, #6 hoses 15 foot front, 5 foot rear, PM ME THANKS
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 19 2007, 03:12 PM~8136274
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *



did not get it


----------



## dancingwife

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Jun 19 2007, 04:58 PM~8135775
> *Isn't that Joe Dower's and Chris Ponder's?
> *


Yes it is Cris Ponder, but that is Jason (Pinky)


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Slamoligy weekend its here. Hop is at three must reg. by 1 on sat. Hope to see you there.


----------



## radicalkingz

t
t
t

for team pro-hopper got that shipment in last week thanks armin :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 22 2007, 12:22 PM~8155769
> *t
> t
> t
> 
> for team pro-hopper got that shipment in last week thanks armin :thumbsup:
> *


big ups to pro hopper and my fluffy friend armin! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

TtT for the team.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

whats better the old school marzocchi 13 0r the pro hopper 13


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 23 2007, 02:26 PM~8161936
> *whats better the old school marzocchi 13 0r the pro hopper 13
> *


pRO hOPPER !


----------



## 69droptop

I can't wait to get pro hopper in my ride!


----------



## magicmike

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 18 2007, 08:01 PM~8130616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How we do it...
> *








you guys team is pretty close eh. i mean like a cool team.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 23 2007, 04:28 PM~8162412
> *you guys team is pretty close eh. i mean like a cool team.
> *



We all tight like that.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 23 2007, 04:28 PM~8162412
> *you guys team is pretty close eh. i mean like a cool team.
> *


we are spead out across the country but yes we stick together. To me thats what a team does.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 25 2007, 06:48 AM~8170299
> *we are spead out across the country but yes we stick together. To me thats what a team does.
> *



If We Dont Take Care Of Each Other, Who Will


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

To the top for the TEAM!


----------



## Showin RNL Luv

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 25 2007, 07:48 AM~8170299
> *we are spead out across the country but yes we stick together. To me thats what a team does.
> *



I'll second that! :biggrin: They even treat family of their team members like family! Thanks Pro Hopper!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## miser211

Where are all the deals on parts. I haven't seen anything in a while.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 26 2007, 11:09 AM~8179430
> *To the top for the TEAM!
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 
TEAM PRO HOPPER!


----------



## Psycho631

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bump For team Pro Hopper


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jun 27 2007, 03:10 PM~8188061
> *Where are all the deals on parts.  I haven't seen anything in a while.
> *


X 420

They all respond with "TEAM PRO HOPPER" or "TTT FOR TEAM PH"

I've been trying to get parts from a "TEAM PRO HOPPER" shop in Indiana for almost a year....

:thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

no deals cuz they need to get more richer off us,greedy bastards :thumbsdown:


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 27 2007, 04:49 PM~8189195
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> TEAM PRO HOPPER!
> *


what sup pro hopper this pancho from north carolina :biggrin: :cheesy: 
just got the motors back for one of the cars here is some of my work 









































single pump


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 28 2007, 10:40 AM~8194232
> *X 420
> 
> They all respond with "TEAM PRO HOPPER" or "TTT FOR TEAM PH"
> 
> I've been trying to get parts from a "TEAM PRO HOPPER" shop in Indiana for almost a year....
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


If you are refering to me i dont need your buisness. You inquire about parts all the time buy something and mybe people will take you serious.You are all over the map trying to buy from everyone. Sorry homie dont need your money that bad. Need to look at what you post before you post it. You have offended quite a few people on here including myself. If you dont like prohopper parts stay out of our topic.


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 28 2007, 08:14 PM~8197660
> *If you are refering to me i dont need your buisness. You inquire about parts all the time buy something and mybe people will take you serious.You are all over the map trying to buy from everyone. Sorry homie dont need your money that bad. Need to look at what you post before you post it. You have offended quite a few people on here including myself. If you dont like prohopper parts stay out of our topic.
> *


I would just like to see some summer time deals. I need to stock up on some gears, motors, etc.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 28 2007, 09:14 PM~8197660
> *If you are refering to me i dont need your buisness. You inquire about parts all the time buy something and mybe people will take you serious.You are all over the map trying to buy from everyone. Sorry homie dont need your money that bad. Need to look at what you post before you post it. You have offended quite a few people on here including myself. If you dont like prohopper parts stay out of our topic.
> *


Great business ethics. :uh:


Buy something? Cmon dog, check my feedback..
*I would have bought everything I have inquired about had you been about the business.*
I was trying to be discreet. I have NEVER inquired about anything with you I didn't need. All the way back to 2005 (Slamology) when you sold me donuts.

I Pm'd you several times asking about a case of solenoids. All I got was I will get back with you. Never happened. I called and "left message" as you instructed. No return calls. 

Talk all the shit you want about offending people...



Since you put it out there, I would like to know what I inquired about but didn't purchase. I talked to several companies before I bought my 4 pump setup (including you). I went with another company, happens everyday....

If I can't get with you to buy a case of solenoids, why would I spent big $$$ ?

I ain't trying to make any enemies, but you come on here trying to call me a bullshitter but in all reality.....


----------



## Chris

Do you guys have any of the oil system italian dumps left? i got a couple of those g force dumps with my kit and not too impressed...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jun 28 2007, 09:31 PM~8198859
> *I would just like to see some summer time deals.  I need to stock up on some gears, motors, etc.
> *


New Summer Specials coming soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 29 2007, 02:43 PM~8203716
> *Do you guys have any of the oil system italian dumps left? i got a couple of those g force dumps with my kit and not too impressed...
> *



PM sent!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 29 2007, 02:43 PM~8203716
> *Do you guys have any of the oil system italian dumps left? i got a couple of those g force dumps with my kit and not too impressed...
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## Freddy66

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 29 2007, 02:43 PM~8203716
> *Do you guys have any of the oil system italian dumps left? i got a couple of those g force dumps with my kit and not too impressed...
> *


Im not saying you dont know what your doing, but if everything was set up the right way you would be getting the results you want.

Ive been running a G-force on 2 of my hoppers for more than 1yr and no problems. Eric always hooks it up!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

PRO FLOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 29 2007, 04:51 PM~8204113
> *PRO FLOPPER  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: 


You just dont know whats brewin up here in san antonio...... :nicoderm:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 29 2007, 04:00 PM~8204185
> *:buttkick:
> You just dont know whats brewin up here in san antonio...... :nicoderm:
> *




I heard what you are doing,,,,, you pull this off you just might be the king of juice... with that said " pics or it didnt happen... J\k :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Prohopper represented @ Slammin n Jammin 07 in lebanon, TN


----------



## look_what_i_can_do




----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 29 2007, 06:29 AM~8200471
> *Great business ethics. :uh:
> Buy something? Cmon dog, check my feedback..
> I would have bought everything I have inquired about had you been about the business.
> I was trying to be discreet.  I have NEVER inquired about anything with you I didn't need.  All the way back to 2005 (Slamology) when you sold me donuts.
> 
> I Pm'd you several times asking about a case of solenoids.  All I got was I will get back with you. Never happened.  I called and "left message" as you instructed.  No return calls.
> 
> Talk all the shit you want about offending people...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you put it out there, I would like to know what I inquired about but didn't purchase.  I talked to several companies before I bought my 4 pump setup (including you).  I went with another company, happens everyday....
> 
> If I can't get with you to buy a case of solenoids, why would I spent big $$$ ?
> 
> I ain't trying to make any enemies, but you come on here trying to call me a bullshitter but in all reality.....
> *


Dont need to worry about my buisness ethic. This coment and the one before runs way deeper than these posts and a few parts. I am not here to put you on blast homie. I just dont want to deal with you at all. Thats why you dident get a return call. If you want to know why PM me be glad to tell you. Good luck on your parts search. As far as being a bullshiter all we have to do is read your posts enough said.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 30 2007, 07:33 AM~8207358
> *Dont need to worry about my buisness ethic. This coment and the one before runs way deeper than these posts and a few parts. I am not here to put you on blast homie. I just dont want to deal with you at all. Thats why you dident get a return call. If you want to know why PM me be glad to tell you. Good luck on your parts search. As far as being a bullshiter all we have to do is read your posts enough said.
> *


PM SENT

For the record, I'm not sponsored and I am not made of money. So when I need something, I look for the one I can afford. *I'm not a "World Champion Hopper" and I use LIL to learn, and try to conribute somehow...*


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 30 2007, 07:11 AM~8207434
> *PM SENT
> 
> For the record, I'm not sponsored and I am not made of money.  So when I need something, I look for the one I can afford.  I'm not a "World Champion Hopper" and I use LIL to learn, and try to conribute somehow...
> 
> 
> *


Well for the record i worked hard to get sponsered, And trust me i am not mae of money by a long shoot. Also the world champ thang kinda worked hard to get that too. So try not to be little my success, Some people would call that hatin. Like i said i am not here to pick at you. You just need to pay attention to how you post. I will Pm you when i am not on the road. And also for the record i really dont sell alot of product to people. Thats why i made the money comment. Later.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 1 2007, 06:16 AM~8212083
> *Well for the record i worked hard to get sponsered, And trust me i am not mae of money by a long shoot. Also the world champ thang kinda worked hard to get that too.  So try not to be little my success, Some people would call that hatin. Like i said i am not here to pick at you. You just need to pay attention to how you post. I will Pm you when i am not on the road.  And also for the record i really dont sell alot of product to people. Thats why i made the money comment. Later.
> *



yo yo yo this is an MC battle, yo yo yo check it


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 1 2007, 06:16 AM~8212083
> *Well for the record i worked hard to get sponsered, And trust me i am not mae of money by a long shoot. Also the world champ thang kinda worked hard to get that too.  So try not to be little my success, Some people would call that hatin. Like i said i am not here to pick at you. You just need to pay attention to how you post. I will Pm you when i am not on the road.  And also for the record i really dont sell alot of product to people. Thats why i made the money comment. Later.
> *




A wise man once told me, arguing on the internet is like winning the special Olympics. Even if you win you are still retarded.


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 1 2007, 08:16 AM~8212083
> *Well for the record i worked hard to get sponsered, And trust me i am not mae of money by a long shoot. Also the world champ thang kinda worked hard to get that too.  So try not to be little my success, Some people would call that hatin. Like i said i am not here to pick at you. You just need to pay attention to how you post. I will Pm you when i am not on the road.  And also for the record i really dont sell alot of product to people. Thats why i made the money comment. Later.
> *



Forget about the PM...You can call me (317) 437-0288 if you have something to say. 

If you had feelings, it should have been handled differently. Fuck the internet drama, if you had a problem; it should have been addressed when we spoke. Not months later over the internet. You said you would get back to me and I took you at your word. 

As far as belittling your success, never that. Maybe you should remember the first time you built a "hopper" and how you got to be the Champ. Everyone has to start somewhere.....

I'm off this..... If you have something to say, call me.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jul 1 2007, 07:23 AM~8212093
> *A wise man once told me, arguing on the internet is like winning the special Olympics. Even if you win you are still retarded.
> *


Eat a dick trevis. :biggrin: love ya man


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP ROB... CHAZ I TALK TO YOU IN TAMPA LWS.. DAN'S FREIND JUST WANTED TO GIVE YOU, BIG PROPS AND HATTS OFF ON THE HARD WORK YOU HAVE DONE THIS YEAR AND KEEP SWANGEN.... IF I CAN MAKE IT UP THERE WITH DAN IN JULY I WILL TAKE PLENTY ON PEPTO SO I DO NOT GET YANKED OFF THE POT... BUT YOU AND THE AND GUYS KICK ASS IN THE OVER THE NJ SHOW..... I NEVER GOT TO FIND ANY PICKS OF THAT SHOW......YET


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Yo rob we have a new member for the team . 
4 batteries - 40 psi in tires - single pump g-force doing 43 inches. 
Name of the new truck is called "General G-force" . 
Pictures are coming soon. Its gettin painted. 
TEAM PRO HOPPER


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 1 2007, 09:29 PM~8215156
> *Yo rob we have a new member for the team .
> 4 batteries - 40 psi in tires - single pump g-force  doing 43 inches.
> Name of the new truck is called "General G-force" .
> Pictures are coming soon. Its gettin painted.
> TEAM PRO HOPPER
> *



what kind of vehicle


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jul 1 2007, 10:50 PM~8215589
> *what kind of vehicle
> *



Ill post pics after paint bro . 
"General g-FORCE"


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 2 2007, 11:46 AM~8218111
> *Ill post pics after paint bro .
> "General g-FORCE"
> *


 :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 2 2007, 10:46 AM~8218111
> *Ill post pics after paint bro .
> "General g-FORCE"
> *



just hopin it wasnt another 300 hundred pound truck on some big ass bi radials.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jul 2 2007, 02:44 PM~8219565
> *just hopin it wasnt another 300 hundred pound truck on some big ass bi radials.. :biggrin:
> *



What country you from bro ? Nalgaslavia? Damn sell me one of them 300 lb trucks !


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 2 2007, 04:16 PM~8220230
> *What country you from bro ? Nalgaslavia?  Damn sell me one of them 300 lb trucks !
> *




ha ha ..u know what i mean a mazda or a toyaota truck ...the little light ones... with a four cylinder a truck i cant lift and flip over myself... :uh:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 1 2007, 09:29 PM~8215156
> *Yo rob we have a new member for the team .
> 4 batteries - 40 psi in tires - single pump g-force  doing 43 inches.
> Name of the new truck is called "General G-force" .
> Pictures are coming soon. Its gettin painted.
> TEAM PRO HOPPER
> *


New video from player wire wheels shop coming soon same channel.


----------



## radicalkingz

happy fourth team pro-hopper


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

t2t


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

looking good big dog


> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jun 29 2007, 04:45 PM~8204889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ENVIUS

Big Thanks to Armin and Prohopper for the Ride of the Month :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 04:17 PM~8250307
> *Big Thanks to Armin and Prohopper for the Ride of the Month :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



* If you want to summit your car for the website, email pictures to [email protected] Subject: Ride of the month. Looking for next months ride of the month picture, and yes it must be a pro hopper setup in your car. *
:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 9 2007, 07:49 AM~8264947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Team Pro Hopper! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2007, 09:20 AM~8247113
> *   looking good big dog
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jun 29 2007, 05:44 PM~8204881
> *Prohopper represented @ Slammin n Jammin 07 in lebanon, TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Pics! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 9 2007, 07:49 AM~8264947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey gilbert is that your old trailer?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

yesser I still gots it .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

you makin it to houston rob?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

we hope to make it i will know more later today.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

We gonna have to show what G-force pump heads can do. That means more video proof in the works. Ever since we started workin on hurricane the weather has gotten real bad over here in san antonio . Massive power- G-force .


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 19 2007, 08:41 AM~8343810
> *We gonna have to show what G-force pump heads can do.  That means more video proof in the works. Ever since we started workin on hurricane the weather has gotten real bad over here in san antonio . Massive power- G-force .
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 19 2007, 08:50 AM~8343865
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



You guys makin it to houston?


----------



## radicalkingz

Yep!


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt


----------



## miser211

Where are all the deals at? All I see is a bunch of cheerleading! :angry:


----------



## davidcarmen

x2 where da sales


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jul 21 2007, 08:42 PM~8360939
> *Where are all the deals at?  All I see is a bunch of cheerleading! :angry:
> *


chearleaders have pom poms we have record breakers. Hit up prohopper for the deals homie.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 25 2007, 12:57 PM~8388285
> *chearleaders have pom poms we have record breakers. Hit up prohopper for the deals homie.
> *




Took the words right outa my mouf.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Any sales on that speicher piston pump?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jul 21 2007, 07:42 PM~8360939
> *Where are all the deals at?  All I see is a bunch of cheerleading! :angry:
> *



*We got some specials coming at you real soon. If you want some deals hit us up at 818-901-6100 Mon - Fri 9:30- 5:00 pm Sat 9:30- 1:30 or later (mostly later).*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 25 2007, 10:57 AM~8388285
> *chearleaders have pom poms we have record breakers. Hit up prohopper for the deals homie.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 25 2007, 12:57 PM~8388285
> *chearleaders have pom poms we have record breakers. Hit up prohopper for the deals homie.
> *


i would rather look at cheerleaders with pom poms than countless pics of your truck hopping. We all know you are holding it down, but I would rather see some prohopper deals like cce is doing on pumpheads and such.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jul 27 2007, 11:26 AM~8406016
> *i would rather look at cheerleaders with pom poms than countless pics of your truck hopping.  We all know you are holding it down, but I would rather see some prohopper deals like cce is doing on pumpheads and such.
> *




wow- i would like head from every hot women in the world.

It's like my dad told me "want in one hand and shit in the other, see which one fills up first"


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jul 27 2007, 12:42 PM~8406128
> *wow- i would like head from every hot women in the world.
> 
> It's like my dad told me "want in one hand and shit in the other, see which one fills up first"
> *


what are you even talking about????


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jul 27 2007, 12:42 PM~8406128
> *wow- i would like head from every hot women in the world.
> 
> It's like my dad told me "want in one hand and shit in the other, see which one fills up first"
> *


Are you saying I have a better chance of having a hand full of shit than prohopper doing summer specials.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jul 27 2007, 05:35 PM~8408982
> *Are you saying I have a better chance of having a hand full of shit than prohopper doing summer specials.
> *



No I am saying you get what you pay for, if you want quality product that you dont have to worry about, buy PH. If you want a clearance special from "that other company" than purchase it. what are you looking for anyway???? put your needs out there we can hook you up>>>>>> :yes:


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Jul 28 2007, 06:52 AM~8412305
> *No I am saying you get what you pay for, if you want quality product that you dont have to worry about, buy PH. If you want a clearance special from "that other company" than purchase it. what are you looking for anyway???? put your needs out there we can hook you up>>>>>> :yes:
> *


so marzocchi gears are poor quality come on. Im just looking for some good deals on good motors and gears without having to call prohopper up. I called several weeks ago about summer time deals and they said they were coming and i havent seen anything yet. Wouldnt mind seeing a deal on a piston kit and gear combo package.:biggrin:!!!!! Come on prohopper im ready on some sumer time deals so i can stock up on parts.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jul 28 2007, 10:20 AM~8413370
> *so marzocchi gears are poor quality come on.  Im just looking for some good deals on good motors and gears without having to call prohopper up.  I called several weeks ago about summer time deals and they said they were coming and i havent seen anything yet.  Wouldnt mind seeing a deal on a piston kit and gear combo package.:biggrin:!!!!!  Come on prohopper im ready on some sumer time deals so i can stock up on parts.
> *



So what exactly do u need ,,, ??????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

2daTop - For the champs .


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jul 28 2007, 10:20 AM~8413370
> *so marzocchi gears are poor quality come on.  Im just looking for some good deals on good motors and gears without having to call prohopper up.  I called several weeks ago about summer time deals and they said they were coming and i havent seen anything yet.  Wouldnt mind seeing a deal on a piston kit and gear combo package.:biggrin:!!!!!  Come on prohopper im ready on some sumer time deals so i can stock up on parts.
> *


You can simply call us at 818-901-6100 and say you want a deal on whatever you are looking for.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Jul 28 2007, 10:20 AM~8413370
> *so marzocchi gears are poor quality come on.  Im just looking for some good deals on good motors and gears without having to call prohopper up.  I called several weeks ago about summer time deals and they said they were coming and i havent seen anything yet.  Wouldnt mind seeing a deal on a piston kit and gear combo package.:biggrin:!!!!!  Come on prohopper im ready on some sumer time deals so i can stock up on parts.
> *



Simply call 818-901-6100 Ask for any deals on whatever parts you are looking for.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t12/btn...nt=ddc10ec1.flv

2tt


----------



## roboblazer

going up


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Aug 7 2007, 09:53 PM~8499155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going up
> *



nice set up homie!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

ttt for pro hopper


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 1 2007, 01:04 PM~8446917
> *2daTop - For the champs .
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Aug 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8499155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going up
> *


NICE SETUP! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 19 2007, 10:16 AM~8344064
> *You guys makin it to houston?
> *


GILBERT IS TEAM PRO HOPPER MAKIN IT OUT TO HOUSTON FOR CRAZY TOYS CAR SHOW, TRUUCHA WILL BE HERE!!!IM SURE U ALREADY KNOW THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2007, 09:23 PM~8538220
> *GILBERT IS TEAM PRO HOPPER MAKIN IT OUT TO HOUSTON FOR CRAZY TOYS CAR SHOW, TRUUCHA WILL BE HERE!!!IM SURE U ALREADY KNOW THAT  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure bro , juans a kool guy but Im gonna be stuck right this week and rob has a show goin on also . Thanks for the iNvite .


----------



## roboblazer

Pro hopper be holding it down at ITB this weekend


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Nice prices on the new add on lowrider mag !


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 6 2007, 11:35 AM~8484019
> *http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t12/btn...nt=ddc10ec1.flv
> 
> 2tt
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL

to the top for the champs


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 20 2007, 07:42 AM~8594989
> *to the top for the champs
> *




WHAT'S UP ROB? HOW WAS THE PIE?


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Real good i am eating the last piece as we speak.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 21 2007, 05:50 PM~8610024
> *Real good i am eating the last piece as we speak.
> *



LUCKY!!


----------



## Guest

sure hope those g forceII rebuild kits (3) come today. (tommy 423 782 6322) 

its been a couple weeks so i assume your driving them here personaly?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 22 2007, 06:39 AM~8614363
> *sure hope those g forceII rebuild kits (3)  come today.                            (tommy 423 782 6322)
> 
> its been a couple weeks so i assume your driving them here personaly?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

We on our way . See ya in a bit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 22 2007, 04:49 PM~8618803
> *PM Sent
> *


:uh: dint get it. i post my name and number just call. ive been reeping prohopper since day one, but the darkside is looking mighty tempting

hell all you guys owe me is just a couple of seals :dunno: whats the problem. 



today will be my last day waiting so if you havent already sent them out, then you can just shove them up your ass :angry: and i really hate to be that way because i have been down with prohopper even before you guys were "pro hopper"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i really wanted a blackmagic set up but i didnt get takin seriously by ron so i said fuckem and got prohopper,so how them g-force working for ya tommy?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 24 2007, 06:30 AM~8631013
> *i really wanted a blackmagic set up but i didn't get taken seriously by Ron so i said fuckem and got prohopper,so how them g-force working for ya tommy?
> *


yea i feel ya, Ron is a dick but he sure does have nice clean parts :0 .




but on the g force II heads:: back when i built that big body they were great. so i bought four more for my sixty, and was still very pleased. and you have seen both those cars ( double gates,adex 120 volts) never the first pump head problem.

but i decided to put just one la with a g force II on the front of my daily (just 72 volts) well every few week ends it blows the first set of internal pressure seals, same spot. after a few times i figured its just messed up machining in the head so i put on another BRAND new g force head. few days later same thing. so i got to thinking that maybe it was bad machining on my block to cause the head not to seat correct ( dint think that would hurt the actual inside seal anyways) but i took the block to my machine shop and have them check everything for tolerance thinking maybe my block wasn't perfectly flat. but everything checked out perfect. so i put one more BRAND NEW la with a BRAND new g force II head on and i be damned if three days later the same seal in the same spot blew. 

well you guys on here that know me, know i don't do shady work and only use quality parts. so i called pro hopper and there reason was that there first batch of seals were shit and they would send me out three new rebuild kits........ that's been a few weeks.



i am also not one to put someone else on blast like this. but its just three rebuild kits. i even offered to pay for them, next day air what ever i could do. but you guys said " no i will send them out first thing tomorrow free of charge. 


guess i should of payed FREE SHIT ALWAYS SUCK


----------



## Guest

just sitting waiting :dunno:


and to think i used to be cheerleading like a mother fucker about those g forceII heads


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

so are those bad seals pulled out of all the heads in stock and replaced with the new good ones? im gonna be ordering a new #9 head, but im not gonna fuck with pulling the pump and changing seals every 3 days then wait 3 weeks to get the good seals


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Aug 24 2007, 07:36 AM~8631261
> *so are those bad seals pulled out of all the heads in stock and replaced with the new good ones? I'm gonna be ordering a new #9 head, but I'm not gonna fuck with pulling the pump and changing seals every 3 days then wait 3 weeks to get the good seals
> *


the first batch of g force II THEY made sucked ass, and even they will tell you that.



but the second generations have been bad ass for me, but when i blew the seals in my daily i figured fuck it and ordered a few sets thinking id probably never need them. on a hopper the complete head usually just wears out to the point of just putting on a new one. 

but who really knows what the deal is. all i know for sure, is he said that the seals they sent me were from an early batch and were not any good, that's why i keep blowing them, and the new ones would fix my problem. 




i been in this game for 15 years. i know shit breaks and wears out. but it just makes no since that i can put two of my hoppers on the bumper with the same head i cant even run 72 volts to my daily.

just to make a show this weekend i am pulling my hopping pumps and sticking one of those heads in my daily and i will already guarantee it will work perfect, but i gotta feeling when i rebuild these three bad ones i have i am going to have the same problem. but like previously stated i am about to the point to just forget prohopper.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

there is a solution call 818-901-6100 and talk to them about it. Just a suggestion


----------



## DavyFromSC

Good Luck in San Mateo this weekend Gilbert. You hold it down on the west coast and Ill help rob hold it down up here in Michigan. We chillin at the hotel now, trying to think of something to do. Not too much to actually do here.


----------



## juiced93

bite you tounge about having nothing to do youve seen where i live... nough said :angry:


----------



## s13Silent360

i have a quesion does anywun suggets a certain kit to buy that is good for power 3wheel that has a good price?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 24 2007, 05:55 PM~8635313
> *there is a solution call 818-901-6100 and talk to them about it. Just a suggestion
> *


 :uh: are you for fucking real? come on bro, you know better than that................. just check my shit they know ive called. but i ant going to beg nobody for shit.............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 24 2007, 10:25 AM~8631217
> *yea i feel ya, Ron is a dick but he sure does have nice clean parts  :0 .
> but on the g force II heads::  back when i built that big body they were great.  so i bought four more for my sixty, and was still very pleased.  and you have seen both those cars ( double gates,adex 120 volts) never the first pump head problem.
> 
> but i decided to put just one la with a g force II on the front of my daily (just 72 volts)    well every few week ends it blows the first set of internal pressure seals, same spot.  after a few times i figured its just messed up machining in the head so i put on another BRAND new g force head.  few days later same thing.  so i got to thinking that maybe it was bad machining on my block to cause the head not to seat correct ( dint think that would hurt the actual inside seal anyways)  but i took the block to my machine shop and have them check everything for tolerance thinking maybe my block wasn't perfectly flat.    but everything checked out perfect.    so i put one more BRAND NEW la with a BRAND new g force II head on and i be damned if three days later the same seal in the same spot blew.
> 
> well you guys on here that know me, know i don't do shady work and only use quality parts.    so i called pro hopper and there reason was that there first batch of seals were shit and they would send me out three new rebuild kits........ that's been a few weeks.
> i am also not one to put someone else on blast like this.  but its just three rebuild kits.  i even offered to pay for them, next day air what ever i could do.  but you guys said  " no i will send them out first thing tomorrow free of charge.
> guess i should of payed FREE SHIT ALWAYS SUCK
> *


wow,way to many problems for me. i know this type of shit is why prohopper is going down not to mention how many people will be discouraged to play in the game due o issues like this,i think ill run with marz heads,and might i say damn on the 120v to the nose .........thats just sick..............im gonna bump my shit up to 96v and hope for some improvment,good luck on getting them seals and i hope they fix your problem


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 25 2007, 05:07 AM~8637644
> *wow,way to many problems for me. i know this type of shit is why prohopper is going  down not to mention how many people will be discouraged to play in the game due o issues like this,i think ill run with marz heads,and might i say damn on the 120v to the nose .........thats just sick..............im gonna bump my shit up to 96v and hope for some improvment,good luck on getting them seals and i hope they fix your problem
> *


man i hear ya. but it sucks cause i have ran prohopper since day one. 
i have always been a very loyal person, but fuck it. looks like team cracker for me :biggrin: and since rons such a dick, we should get along well :biggrin: 




anyone want some good deals on some prohopper stuff :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 25 2007, 08:15 AM~8637655
> *man i hear ya. but it sucks cause i have ran prohopper since day one.
> i have always been a very loyal person, but fuck it.      looks like team cracker for me  :biggrin:  and since rons such a dick, we should get along well  :biggrin:
> anyone want some good deals on some prohopper stuff  :0
> *



:0


----------



## swtexasriderz

you guys sell a ''ready to go kit'' like with a pre wired switch box,and plumbed pumps?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by swtexasriderz_@Aug 25 2007, 03:13 PM~8639368
> *you guys sell a ''ready to go kit'' like with a pre wired switch box,and plumbed pumps?
> *


plumbed pumps?????????? 

you may need ot do that yourself


----------



## ENVIUS

mike you know the problems ive had the last 3 years ive ran Prohopper in my cars....and none of them have been from the G-Force II Heads....the only pump head seal ive blown was in my #9 marz head from PH on my lincoln...i replaced that head with the G-Force II #11 and never had a problem..and the guy who bought those pumps from me is running the same head still....and the heads i have now are doing me great......i didnt have the best luck with the motors but motors suck in general lol.......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 26 2007, 12:35 AM~8641729
> *mike you know the problems ive had the last 3 years ive ran Prohopper in my cars....and none of them have been from the G-Force II Heads....the only pump head seal ive blown was in my #9 marz head from PH on my lincoln...i replaced that head with the G-Force II #11 and never had a problem..and the guy who bought those pumps from me is running the same head still....and the heads i have now are doing me great......i didnt have the best luck with the motors but motors suck in general lol.......
> *


THE NEWER MARZ HEADS SUCKED TOO,BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO.....IM STILL HAPPY WITH MY EQUIPMENT FROM PROHOPPER ,IM RUNNING 2 OF THE OLD MARZ,AND 2 GLADIUS HEADS NO PROBS FROM EITHER YET BUT WAS THINKING OF "UPGRADING?" TO G-FORCE BUT IM SO CONFUSED NOW


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 26 2007, 09:48 AM~8643098
> *THE NEWER MARZ HEADS SUCKED TOO,BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO.....IM STILL HAPPY WITH MY EQUIPMENT FROM PROHOPPER ,IM RUNNING 2 OF THE OLD MARZ,AND 2 GLADIUS HEADS NO PROBS FROM EITHER YET BUT WAS THINKING OF "UPGRADING?" TO G-FORCE BUT IM SO CONFUSED NOW
> *


i like my G-Force heads..they do great for me....


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by s13Silent360_@Aug 24 2007, 10:53 PM~8636887
> *i have a quesion does anywun suggets a certain kit to buy that is good for power 3wheel that has a good price?
> *



PM Sent


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 26 2007, 04:40 PM~8644896
> *PM Sent
> *


are my seals shipped?


----------



## DavyFromSC

Big props to Gibert, held it down in San Mateo, 2-1st place wins and qualified for vegas. Congrats.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Aug 26 2007, 08:43 PM~8645908
> *Big props to Gibert, held it down in San Mateo, 2-1st place wins and qualified for vegas. Congrats.
> *


Gilbert from USA?

I saw them loading up a few cars, didn't know where they were headed to.


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

congrats gilbert Team pro hopper will hold it down in sin city once again. We are the boys to beat.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 25 2007, 06:07 AM~8637644
> *wow,way to many problems for me. i know this type of shit is why prohopper is going  down not to mention how many people will be discouraged to play in the game due o issues like this,i think ill run with marz heads,and might i say damn on the 120v to the nose .........thats just sick..............im gonna bump my shit up to 96v and hope for some improvment,good luck on getting them seals and i hope they fix your problem
> *





I would wait for a few days till gilbert gets back , hes got a nice video from san mateo for you people . 
(this aint gilbert - im a employee here)


----------



## DavyFromSC

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 26 2007, 11:07 PM~8646124
> *Gilbert from USA?
> 
> I saw them loading up a few cars, didn't know where they were headed to.
> *


Yep, thats where they were heading to. They held it down and proved once again that Pro Hopper is Simply the Best


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

To the top - 

We held it down in san mateo - Took 2 cars and took 2 1st places.


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## cadillac_chris

Whats up team pro hopper sup gilbert met u at the odessa show last year got a few tips from u for my single pump truck g- force 2 made a very big difference just like u said it would thx Also whats up rob met u at the denver lowrider show hopped my truck there didnt do too well but im getting the combination dialed in http://youtube.com/watch?v=HlTEO5ZZc3c


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey just givin some info on team pro-hopper midwest :biggrin: i took 3 cars to the midwest mahem show single pump 1st place 94 big body 44 inches prohopper equipped, double pump regal 58inches prohopper equipped, and second place radical with PINKY , team prohopper, behind robs truck RNL, TEAM PROHOPPER DOIN IT IN THE MIDWEST


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 3 2007, 03:10 PM~8703666
> *hey just givin some info on team pro-hopper midwest :biggrin:  i took 3 cars to the midwest mahem show single pump 1st place 94 big body 44 inches prohopper equipped, double pump regal 58inches prohopper equipped, and second place radical with PINKY , team prohopper, behind robs truck RNL, TEAM PROHOPPER DOIN IT IN THE MIDWEST
> *







Its how we do it 

COAST 2 COAST :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 04:21 PM~8704715
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hey what's up homie, cars badass bro, keep doin what u do


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 3 2007, 03:55 PM~8704001
> *Its how we do it
> 
> COAST 2 COAST  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

any body got any comments on the thread on here sayin ph piston areny any good?...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 4 2007, 09:05 AM~8711517
> *any body got any comments on the thread on here sayin ph piston areny any good?...
> *


i got a ph on my brothers car when it was single 10 batteries to the nose 82 inches and fallen. it works for me!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 3 2007, 04:52 PM~8705415
> *hey what's up homie, cars badass bro, keep doin what u do
> *


thanks dog..  keep slaming that bumper on that side of  town!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 12:46 PM~8712340
> *
> i got a ph on my brothers car when it was single 10 batteries to the nose 82 inches and fallen. it works for me!!!
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## roboblazer

2tt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 10 2007, 01:48 PM~8758583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck Gilley, thats pretty impressive :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Wat up ronny !


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Pro Hopper airsystems too aint no Joke !


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 10 2007, 09:59 PM~8762383
> *Pro Hopper airsystems too aint no Joke !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post up a video, thats sick


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 10 2007, 10:01 PM~8762953
> *Post up a video, thats sick
> *


x2


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0  


> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 10 2007, 07:59 PM~8762383
> *Pro Hopper airsystems too aint no Joke !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2007, 11:28 PM~8763194
> *:0  :0  :0
> *





What up happy , we got the latest truucha vid , - mostly got you in it ! 
TEAM PRO HOPPER -


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 10 2007, 11:01 PM~8762953
> *Post up a video, thats sick
> *


x3 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 11 2007, 08:54 AM~8765730
> *What up happy , we got the latest truucha vid , - mostly got you in it !
> TEAM PRO HOPPER -
> *


TEAM PRO HOPPER!!! THE BACK BUMPER SPECIALIST BIG DOG!!


----------



## greenmerc77

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 10 2007, 08:59 PM~8762383
> *Pro Hopper airsystems too aint no Joke !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 10 2007, 11:59 PM~8762383
> *Pro Hopper airsystems too aint no Joke !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MIGHT I SAY .............WTF! :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 11 2007, 05:31 PM~8768540
> *MIGHT I SAY .............WTF! :0
> *


It's a ballon, on a string :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by greenmerc77+Sep 11 2007, 07:28 PM~8768499-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 11 2007, 07:31 PM~8768540
> *MIGHT I SAY .............WTF! :0
> *


:werd:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 12 2007, 01:43 AM~8771678
> *It's a ballon, on a string :biggrin:
> *


that makes sense with the air and all...prolly filled his tanks with helium


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 09:43 PM~8771678
> *It's a ballon, on a string :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 17 2007, 08:26 AM~8808050
> *
> *


----------



## TYTE9D

IT'S A BIRD, IT'S A PLANE!....NO!...IT'S A "PROHOPPER" CUTTY!!! :biggrin: 

THATS JUST WAY TOO TYTE!  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

For my homegirl Erica - 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

This is what happens when your pro hopper parts wont give out .............


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

i thought the picnic guys would like this. See everyone in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC

Yeah those truck things you speak of hop pretty well......... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCPNXl9NBVc...related&search= :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 22 2007, 05:19 PM~8848656
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCPNXl9NBVc...related&search= :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I know its gay editing but its doin bout 40 inches with a stock airsytem . I didnt know how to use the new camera . :angry: 
Im sure its doin better than your ride ..


----------



## Hoss805

love the Music :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 22 2007, 06:44 PM~8848773
> *I know its gay editing but its doin bout 40 inches with a stock airsytem . I didnt know how to use the new camera . :angry:
> Im sure its doin better than your ride ..
> *



:0


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 24 2007, 07:20 PM~8862061
> *ttt
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=7541182


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=17994176


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 11:58 PM~7244207
> *With one Of These!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IS THE BEST PUMP HEAD PRO HOOPER OFFER?


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

On the road to vegas. Look out boys


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

2 pump dancer 6 batts @ vegas 


http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l33/jaso...show2006039.flv


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 2 2007, 08:58 AM~8914545
> *2 pump dancer 6 batts  @ vegas
> http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l33/jaso...show2006039.flv
> *



wheres the video of your single pump NON TRUCK hopper?...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 2 2007, 11:18 AM~8915322
> *wheres the video of your single pump NON TRUCK hopper?...
> *


~

Dont understand what your sayin bro. :dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 2 2007, 11:34 AM~8915440
> *~
> 
> Dont understand what your sayin bro.  :dunno:
> *



u said u had a single pump hopper that wasnt a truck...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL

TTT for the new world champs at pro hopper.


----------



## ElChingon

HOW MUCH FOR YOUR MULTY BATTERY CHARGER??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

T2T


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Oct 17 2007, 08:43 AM~9021257
> *HOW MUCH FOR YOUR MULTY BATTERY CHARGER??
> *



hIT ME UP AT 818-901-6100


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Nov 1 2007, 10:57 AM~9130857
> *hIT ME UP AT 818-901-6100
> *



or just call the same people they do (battery service) and save $100 and shipping  




1-800-425-4071. someone one here has a link to there site i am sure...... great service and fast shipping.






and yea i cock blocked because i STILL HAVE NOT GOT MY SEALS :angry:


----------



## 86 Limited

does pro hopper sell anything bigger than a 72 volt charger?


----------



## TRUDAWG

Has anyone else had problems with the gear shaft being sheard off on these pumps??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 2 2007, 08:26 AM~9137818
> *Has anyone else had problems with the gear shaft being sheard off on these pumps??
> *


I run 8 batteries str8 to em . No sheard gears . Maybe over torqued? Or somtimes people are heavy on the switch .


----------



## ryderz

weres my machs 3 at? lol gimmie a call armin!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

2 pumps g-force ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Q9QeNNfzw


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Oct 17 2007, 10:43 AM~9021257
> *HOW MUCH FOR YOUR MULTY BATTERY CHARGER??
> *



how much for the girl in your avitar :0


----------



## Guest




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 2 2007, 07:32 PM~9143092
> *weres my machs 3 at? lol gimmie a call armin!
> *



I will give you a call Ben. Are you going to the show this weekend in Bakersfield?


----------



## Guest

:happysad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 2 2007, 07:10 AM~9138173
> *I run 8 batteries str8 to em . No sheard gears . Maybe over torqued?  Or somtimes people are heavy on the switch .
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Nov 1 2007, 05:37 PM~9132615
> *or just call the same people they do (battery service) and save $100 and shipping
> 1-800-425-4071.  someone one here has a link to there site i am sure...... great service and fast shipping.
> and yea i cock blocked because i STILL HAVE NOT GOT MY SEALS  :angry:
> *


batteryservice.com


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 8 2007, 06:13 PM~9186046
> *batteryservice.com
> *


i knew you had it :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Nov 8 2007, 09:14 PM~9186054
> *i knew you had it  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 2 2007, 07:26 AM~9137818
> *Has anyone else had problems with the gear shaft being sheard off on these pumps??
> *


THATS HAPPENES TO THE BASIC PUMPS
WITH THE BASIC GEARS NOT THE G-FORCE :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 2 2007, 07:32 PM~9143092
> *weres my machs 3 at? lol gimmie a call armin!
> *



Ben where you been at? We got the Mach 3's in stock. Hit me up.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## lowriter

JUST GOT IT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

how much for chrome mach 3's shipped to 33029


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Nov 21 2007, 07:53 PM~9277072
> *Ben where you been at? We got the Mach 3's in stock. Hit me up.
> *


whatsup Pro Hopper ?
about time for a 2008 Special :biggrin: 

hit me up on a price of chrome upper and lower adjustable trailing arms :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 27 2007, 06:26 AM~9315089
> *how much for chrome mach 3's shipped to 33029
> *



PM sent


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

made a small order today:

1-#8 pumphead
2-tanks
2- sets of rods
2- 6 prong switches
1-15' switchcord
__________
$230.40 shipped

no special price there :tears:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 29 2007, 05:18 PM~9333715
> *made a small order today:
> 
> 1-#8 pumphead
> 2-tanks
> 2- sets of rods
> 2- 6 prong switches
> 1-15' switchcord
> __________
> $230.40 shipped
> 
> no special price there  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

bet your butt hurts after gettin screwed that hard huh?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 30 2007, 06:38 PM~9342667
> *bet your butt hurts after gettin screwed that hard huh?
> *



i could of cancelled after pickin the phone up from doin this ---> :0 but i needed these parts and i USED to get better prices :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 30 2007, 04:38 PM~9342667
> *bet your butt hurts after gettin screwed that hard huh?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0







I CALL HER BLACK MAGIC KILLER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 10:01 PM~9375771
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CALL HER BLACK MAGIC KILLER
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 27 2007, 06:29 AM~9315097
> *whatsup Pro Hopper ?
> about time for a 2008 Special  :biggrin:
> 
> hit me up on a price of chrome upper and lower adjustable trailing arms :biggrin:
> *



PM Sent


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 27 2007, 06:26 AM~9315089
> *how much for chrome mach 3's shipped to 33029
> *



Sent you a PM


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:01 PM~9375784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8901665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



What up Dan?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

What is the lil keychain looking thing behind the gauge and what does it do?


----------



## klownin04

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 13 2007, 05:45 PM~9447046
> *What is the lil keychain looking thing behind the gauge and what does it do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a blow off valve to release the presure


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Yeah kinda what I was thinking. But I always thought that was what the shraeder valve on the backing plate was for, adding and releasing pressure (nitrogen)???


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I though for a minute Prohopper had sent me a ugly ass keychain for my 64 key :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

prohopper :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 15 2007, 11:19 AM~9459627
> *prohopper :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up fellas, just getting ready for the new show season :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 15 2007, 10:14 PM~9461808
> *what's up fellas, just getting ready for the new show season :biggrin:
> *


you got her all fixed up since that little accident at Black sunday?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Dec 15 2007, 08:34 PM~9461919
> *you got her all fixed up since that little accident at Black sunday?
> *


oh yeah, just gettin a new pair of shoes, complements of dayton wire wheel :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 13 2007, 05:53 PM~9447111
> *looks like a blow off valve to release the presure
> *


So how does it work?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:39 PM~9464536
> *So how does it work?
> *



its the same kind of relief on a air compressor when u go over 300 psi it opens to release the pressure..u shouldnt need that much though...


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Aw...so its automatic. I see. I thought I had to twist it manually or something. Thanks


----------



## zc_delacruz

If you're jus hittin the street and not hoppin then how much pressure should you run a piston pump at?? If any at all??


----------



## RAGTOPROY

about 40-50 psi


----------



## zc_delacruz

Thnx :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 21 2007, 06:48 AM~9493137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,loan me 200 and you lend me 400 so we can get these parts off the docks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hey armin check your pm homie,  :biggrin: let me know what's up


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## RAGTOPROY

Anybody know if Prohoppers G Force II pumpheads will fit on a HiLow steel elite plus block (the big boy)?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 25 2007, 01:00 PM~9527845
> *Anybody know if Prohoppers G Force II pumpheads will fit on a HiLow steel elite plus block (the big boy)?
> *



Most cases they will fit but somtimes you might have to shave alittle off the corner of the gear .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 26 2007, 10:13 AM~9533595
> *Most cases they will fit but somtimes you might have to shave alittle off the corner of the gear .
> *


cool, thanks!


----------



## shorty hittin 60

TEAM PROHOPPER

TTT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 15 2007, 02:14 PM~9459611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WAS AT THE H-TOWN LRM SHOW :dunno:


----------



## JUST US

SINGLE PUMP TEN BATTERIES </span>..


----------



## JUST US

STREET SINGLE 35 INCH LOCK UP!!!!


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 2 2008, 07:42 PM~9590865
> *STREET SINGLE 35 INCH LOCK UP!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: what size cylinders you guys run in the rear


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 2 2008, 09:41 PM~9590856
> *   HOW MUCH WEIGHT???*


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Jan 2 2008, 06:40 PM~9591453
> *:0 LIKE IT SAYS IN UR AVITAR NOSE UP OR SHUT UP FOOL</span>!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 2 2008, 06:35 PM~9591378
> *:thumbsup: what size cylinders you guys run in the rear
> *


16 INCH CYLINDERS...


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 2 2008, 09:05 PM~9591760
> *16 INCH CYLINDERS...
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 2 2008, 09:04 PM~9591747
> *LIKE IT SAYS IN UR AVITAR NOSE UP OR SHUT UP FOOL!!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



  :0 :0 


Team Pro Hopper 2008


----------



## JUST US

BLACK MAGIC GOT SHUT DOWN BY THE BLACK MAGIC KILLERS!!! ON THE FIRST... TEAM PRO HOPPER PUTTING IT DOWN</span>!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 3 2008, 09:24 PM~9600704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK MAGIC GOT SHUT DOWN BY THE BLACK MAGIC KILLERS!!! ON THE FIRST... TEAM PRO HOPPER PUTTING IT DOWN</span>!!!
> *


you mean puttin it to bumper and get stuck there :biggrin:At 78'' And only loss I took was when me and Big John hopped.....I even let it out alittle and gained a few inches.....You just Mad because Streetlife and Black Magic took all the classes and money...Don't trip ***** if you need to borrow some I make a loan  

Pro-Hopper stomper :0


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 3 2008, 07:43 PM~9600912
> *you mean puttin it to bumper and get stuck there :biggrin:At 78''  And only loss I took was when me and Big John hopped.....I even let it out alittle and gained a few inches.....You just Mad because Streetlife and Black Magic took all the classes and money...Don't trip ***** if you need to borrow some I make a loan
> 
> Pro-Hopper stomper  :0
> *


I GOT DISQULIFIED FOR HOPPING OUT THE PIT FOOL!!! U CANT FUCK WITH THE CUTLASS!! OR THE STREET SINGLE WE GOT!!! TAKE A LOSS HOME BOY I GOT A SURPRISE FOR U GUYS DONT TRIP!!


----------



## JUST US

AND THE CUTLASS DONT STICK HITTING 95!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## triple X level

whats with the B-piller?? looks like its bending!


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 3 2008, 08:05 PM~9601102
> *whats with the B-piller??  looks like its bending!
> *


I HIT THE WALL!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Im not impressed with the tax special at all ....

I referred this to a customer I had & when it arrived - There was alot of items missing , The motors would Not spin & had to be pulled apart & gone thru & even after that - They would stop working, The fittings were Junk IMO, the cylinders started leaking in short time, & the dumps were cheesy as hell - They could have put in the Italians ........

The springs were on "Back Order" , PH said they would replace them with another choice in spring & they never arrived , My customer was mad ,, I had to Buy from CCE & use them springs instead................ 

* Which reminds me -- Where are my springs..??? 


I felt PH customer service has went down hill when Eric left ..... Max was helpful however .......... 

I have not ordered again since then............... 


I would advise anyone to spend the extra $$ & get the better shit right away with Comp cylinders & such - Dont even bother with this kit .....


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 3 2008, 11:29 PM~9601343
> *Im not impressed with the tax special at all ....
> 
> I referred this to a customer I had & when it arrived - There was alot of items missing , The motors would Not spin & had to be pulled apart & gone thru & even after that - They would stop working, The fittings were Junk IMO, the cylinders started leaking in short time, & the dumps were cheesy as hell - They could have put in the Italians ........
> 
> The springs were on "Back Order" , PH said they would replace them with another choice in spring & they never arrived , My customer was mad ,, I had to Buy from CCE & use them springs instead................
> 
> * Which reminds me -- Where are my springs..???
> I felt PH customer service has went down hill when Eric left ..... Max was helpful however ..........
> 
> I have not ordered again since then...............
> I would advise anyone to spend the extra $$ & get the better shit right away with Comp cylinders & such - Dont even bother with this kit .....
> *


daz waz up!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 3 2008, 08:53 PM~9601004
> *I GOT DISQULIFIED FOR HOPPING OUT THE PIT FOOL!!! U CANT FUCK WITH THE CUTLASS!! OR THE STREET SINGLE WE GOT!!! TAKE A LOSS HOME BOY I GOT A SURPRISE FOR U GUYS DONT TRIP!!
> *


Alex's car got stuck when you hopped against Ron ... YOU LOST SO TAKE THAT. Don't claim a win that did'nt happen, you did not hop your cutlass against Ron Or Any other B.M. Car. 

Stop Lying to yourself and the public


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:35 PM~9602268
> *Alex's car got stuck when you hopped against Ron ... YOU LOST SO TAKE THAT. Don't claim a win that did'nt happen, you did not hop your cutlass against Ron Or Any other B.M. Car.
> 
> Stop Lying to yourself and the public
> *


 :0


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:35 PM~9602268
> *Alex's car got stuck when you hopped against Ron ... YOU LOST SO TAKE THAT. Don't claim a win that did'nt happen, you did not hop your cutlass against Ron Or Any other B.M. Car.
> 
> Stop Lying to yourself and the public
> *


HE WAS TO FUCKEN SCARED TO GET BROKEN OFF!!! U GUYS CRY TOO MUCH!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

We don't cry we just KEEP IT REAL, Ron was'nt scared to hop, You asked Ron to hop he said let me get this money and we'll do it after I get paid. show was over and you guys were standing by our trailer before you hopped against S.D. and asked again then Ron and I brought his cutlass over. You had your choice of what car you wanted to use.

Happy you and Alex are cool guys, I'm not hating on what you guys are out there doing.

We will all see the action on the next BIG FISH DVD !!!

Ok enough talk, I don't want to turn this prohopper topic into another war on the net with BLACK MAGIC. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 4 2008, 08:29 AM~9605033
> *We don't cry we just KEEP IT REAL, Ron was'nt scared to hop, You asked Ron to hop he said let me get this money and we'll do it after I get paid. show was over and you guys were standing by our trailer before you hopped against S.D. and asked again then Ron and I brought his cutlass over. You had your choice of what car you wanted to use.
> 
> Happy you and Alex are cool  guys, I'm not hating on what you guys are out there doing.
> 
> We will all see the action on the next  BIG FISH DVD !!!
> 
> Ok enough talk, I don't want to turn this prohopper topic into another war on the net with ur right u started this shit lets hop ur caprice against the single pump cutlass we got fuck a video lets do it live with ur 45 inches on a big body</span>!!! :0 :0  :biggrin:*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Looks like happy served some Pro Hopper over the weekend . Leave the crying @ home please . Pro HoPPER 2008 - We doin the stomping .


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

I can live with my 45 inches for that day, You want to swing the cutlass with me I'm down, what they give you 51 on the bumper... My car was still a foot from the bumper when they gave me a 45" :roflmao: :roflmao: lets do this. No but for real we'll be back in L.A. in a few weeks dogg uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Don't go changing lockup's now :nono:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 4 2008, 08:51 AM~9605205
> *Don't go changing lockup's now  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 4 2008, 08:49 AM~9605184
> *I can live with my 45 inches for that day, You want to swing the cutlass with me I'm down, what they give you 51 on the bumper... My car was still a foot from the bumper when they gave me a 45"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  lets do this.  No but for real we'll be back in L.A. in a few weeks dogg  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: no :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 4 2008, 08:44 AM~9605141
> *Looks like happy served some Pro Hopper over the weekend .  Leave the crying @ home please . Pro HoPPER 2008 - We doin the stomping .
> *


----------



## B Town Fernie

:0


----------



## W H A T

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 4 2008, 12:42 PM~9606373
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Jan 4 2008, 11:48 AM~9606421
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## socalwhiteguy

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 3 2008, 09:29 PM~9601343
> *Im not impressed with the tax special at all ....
> 
> I referred this to a customer I had & when it arrived - There was alot of items missing , The motors would Not spin & had to be pulled apart & gone thru & even after that - They would stop working, The fittings were Junk IMO, the cylinders started leaking in short time, & the dumps were cheesy as hell - They could have put in the Italians ........
> 
> The springs were on "Back Order" , PH said they would replace them with another choice in spring & they never arrived , My customer was mad ,, I had to Buy from CCE & use them springs instead................
> 
> * Which reminds me -- Where are my springs..???
> I felt PH customer service has went down hill when Eric left ..... Max was helpful however ..........
> 
> I have not ordered again since then...............
> I would advise anyone to spend the extra $$ & get the better shit right away with Comp cylinders & such - Dont even bother with this kit .....
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 5 2008, 11:37 PM~9617962
> *
> *


Damn were you been hiding? Since you left, I no longer will run pro hopper way to many probs with my last kit. :angry:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 5 2008, 10:37 PM~9617962
> *
> *


^^^^ Out of Nowhere !!!!!!!!!

Even with a wholesale account & that - I have not made another order since then ........ I had so many issues with the last tax kit , the cheap street parts & that ........ 

I was reliant up here for the PH service to pull me thru & to keep my truck pointed at the sky !! Im the only MOFO up here in the Sticks that is doing big numbers for years now................................................ 

I dont even really bother with my truck anymore cause there is noone to compete against .......... The first time was for bragging rights & to shut some haters mouths up......... Now , its been 3 years & Im still waiting to see who can get on my level................................


I would rather go spend $75 in gas to drive 150 miles away & Buy a $95 motor at retail - that I used to get for $69 or so....... 


Matter of fact - I have been talking about doing Just that but,, In order to compensate for the gas expense - I would need to buy more stuff to make it worth it ...............


----------



## ray-vw

great pumps am looking into the piston conversion for this year


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

well i kinda figured that eric was watching and probaly laughing.. uffin: eric always did me right fixed all my issues..but know i deal w armin who is very compentent and takes care of issues real quick..i dont know i have bought from a few places and havent really been satified w the product or the service prohopper is just ahead of the pack i guess w minimizing my isuess. reds sold some motors the burnt the first lick..and had problems w most of what thy said and how much they wanted...bmh im not goin to go on a wild topic about the numerous problem me and my friends i pointed there way had...cce just cost to much...extreme gone..and most other small companies want entirely to much for parts...i think the markets in a bad way parts arent quality and they just dont give a shit as long as ur card goes threw...


----------



## chaddyb

anyone ever order online, I was wondering how reliable the service is when you order online? Last time I ordered I did so over the phone, and it was when eric was there


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 6 2008, 02:01 PM~9620925
> *anyone ever order online, I was wondering how reliable the service is when you order online? Last time I ordered I did so over the phone, and it was when eric was there
> *


if you order do it on the phone...i didn't have a good first experience online but every since then ive called in and got great service every time


----------



## Rob @ RNL

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!big bump for the team pro hopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 7 2008, 08:10 PM~9633828
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!big bump for the team pro hopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


\

What up rob - 

T2T - Team Pro Hopper 08


----------



## zc_delacruz

I've ordered from Pro Hopper and never had no problems wit em except them spellin my name wrong :cheesy: I dunno y people try to put em on blast I think they got great product and i've never had any problems with the customer service.


----------



## Twiins

No problems with Pro Hopper, I have been using them since "Lugos" was here in Phoenix................


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 8 2008, 11:22 AM~9638930
> *\
> 
> What up rob -
> 
> T2T - Team Pro Hopper 08
> *


Not much homie just gettin my grind on :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

How much for a set of mini coils to run inside my 4 1/2s? shipped to 63115


----------



## Pinky Bitches

we got big thangs coming out in 08 for team pro hopper, midwest will rep hard,


----------



## rob n all




----------



## zc_delacruz

Damn I read al 32 pages of this thread! My fucking eyez hurt!! I still go with Pro Hopper!! I wanna know when the piston special is comin though that would be pretty coo summers comin up quick


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 10 2008, 02:26 PM~9659789
> *How much for a set of mini coils to run inside my 4 1/2s? shipped to 63115
> *



PM sent


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 6 2008, 06:41 AM~9619633
> *well i kinda figured that eric was watching and probaly laughing.. uffin: eric always did me right fixed all my issues..but know i deal w armin who is very compentent and takes care of issues real quick..i dont know i have bought from a few places and havent really been satified w the product or the service prohopper is just ahead of the pack i guess w minimizing my isuess. reds sold some motors the burnt the first lick..and had problems w most of what thy said and how much they wanted...bmh im not goin to go on a wild topic about the numerous problem me and my friends i pointed there way had...cce just cost to much...extreme gone..and most other small companies want entirely to much for parts...i think the markets in a bad way parts arent quality and they just dont give a shit as long as ur card goes threw...
> *



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 23 2008, 05:37 PM~9765879
> *Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *



i just tryin to keep it real and not ride nuts...which u see alot on here  good lookin armin ill b hittin u soon...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

what's up fellas :biggrin: ph#1


----------



## Rob @ RNL

whats up pro hopper world champs in 07 looking forward to 08. team pro hopper servin folks


----------



## radicalkingz

what up armin uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 24 2008, 05:48 PM~9774827
> *whats up pro hopper world champs in 07 looking forward to 08. team pro hopper servin folks
> *



U finish that building rob?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jan 24 2008, 07:15 PM~9776265
> *what up armin uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



What Up? :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 6 2008, 01:01 PM~9620925
> *anyone ever order online, I was wondering how reliable the service is when you order online? Last time I ordered I did so over the phone, and it was when eric was there
> *


yeah there reliable online


----------



## AndrewH

I love prohopper and luv the online catalogue  Never had any problems. i mean if you got any questionable options selected, i would call, (port size,color options,etc)

I dont see how people are saying the street crap is bad (well its bottom of the line,of course its not as good) and they talk about the fittings and motors being bad, as if ProHopper produced those?!


----------



## DavyFromSC

:wave:


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo

wassup...is pro hopper doin some tax specials this year? lookin to get a 2 pump setup and i liked the one from last year , the street setup w/ springs at 875!!! will there b another one like that or the same one may b?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*GOT TO GO WITH THE BEST PRO HOPPER WILL GO TO YOUR PRO HOPPER SHOP HERE IN CALI WILL GET MY PUMPS AND ALL FROM YOU GUYS FOR MY 63 IMPALA...*  :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DavyFromSC, *Unlimited Hustle, Rob @ RNL*

What up I see you guys :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 3 2008, 11:27 AM~9854451
> *GOT TO GO WITH THE BEST PRO HOPPER WILL GO TO YOUR PRO HOPPER SHOP HERE IN CALI WILL GET MY PUMPS AND ALL FROM YOU GUYS FOR MY 63 IMPALA...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zc_delacruz

I gotta give a bump for Pro Hopper I've ordered from em a gang of times and NO PROBLEMS on the best CUSTOMER SERVICE and I'm sure it's Armin who answers da phones. THNX FOR GOOD SERVICE FROM PH :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## southomaha

picking up my cutlass this week,first set up ever,went with pro hopper comp kit 3 pump..looking forward to getting to know more about hydraulics.


----------



## zc_delacruz

Where are all the videos of Sweet N Low dancer in action?? I mus be to stupide to find any on You Tube


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by suthrn_az_lo_lo_@Feb 3 2008, 09:07 AM~9854381
> *wassup...is pro hopper doin some tax specials this year? lookin to get a 2 pump setup and i liked the one from last year , the street setup w/ springs at 875!!! will there b another one like that or the same one may b?
> *


x2


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Feb 3 2008, 09:00 PM~9858168
> *I gotta give a bump for Pro Hopper I've ordered from em a gang of times and NO PROBLEMS on the best CUSTOMER SERVICE and I'm sure it's Armin who answers da phones. THNX FOR GOOD SERVICE FROM PH  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DavyFromSC

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Feb 4 2008, 09:17 AM~9860380
> *Where are all the videos of Sweet N Low dancer in action?? I mus be to stupide to find any on You Tube
> *


Here Ya go


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PINKY loves pro hopper :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz

Damn Sweet N low is SICK 2 pump 6 batts huh! I can't wait to get one of those pistons


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Feb 5 2008, 10:11 PM~9873867
> *Damn Sweet N low is SICK 2 pump 6 batts huh! I can't wait to get one of those pistons
> *




We workin on a new 2 pump dancer for this year as we speak . Should pancake around 40 inches and flip over with 2 pro hopper piston pumps 7 batteries . Its in the works .


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 6 2008, 08:53 AM~9876802
> *We workin on a new 2 pump dancer for this year as we speak . Should pancake around 40 inches and flip over with 2 pro hopper piston pumps 7 batteries . Its in the works .
> *



:uh: I would kill for the knowledge you guys have! :biggrin: TTT for Pro Hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW

so what s up with the special this year??!!been asked a couple times,but the question is being over looked.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 08:13 PM~9873223
> *PINKY loves pro hopper :biggrin:
> *



What's Up Pinky?


----------



## DUVAL

TEAM HIGH HITTER LOVES PRO HOPPER
X2


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 7 2008, 12:35 PM~9886897
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER LOVES PRO HOPPER
> X2
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>What's Up TEAM HIGH HITTER? Has Dan Installed The Chrome Setup Yet? </span>






























That's shinny!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 9 2008, 01:54 PM~9902857
> *
> *


Do you use pro hopper coils?????? I had gotten some at a shop in vegas , And the first time I hopped my lincoln they made a loud ping noise. Now the car sits crooked. Took it to the shop and they said it was my suspension. I took it home and found the coil broke. Have you ever seen this.Thanks


----------



## roboblazer

:twak:  :twak:


----------



## Chevillacs

that setup looks nice, could i get a price on a double pump assembly with an adex 1 inch ports...just the double pumps all assembled


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2008, 07:21 PM~9919637
> *that setup looks nice, could i get a price on a double pump assembly with an adex 1 inch ports...just the double pumps all assembled
> *



I can Pm you a total with shipping.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 9 2008, 01:54 PM~9902857
> *
> *



A Couple Pics At Pro Hopper Industries From Saturdays Video Shoot For The Living The Low Life Show. Should start to air in March on the Speed channel. Thanks To Everyone That Helped Out.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 13 2007, 01:54 AM~7246482
> *$1800 to do so....................
> $550 pump
> 
> $200 in 1'' fittings & Big check valve
> 
> $150 in hoses & fittings
> 
> $450 Adex
> 
> $50 Y-Blocks & fittings (Run 2 hoses to front after Check valve)
> 
> $100 Good slow downs, 1/2'' Check valve for return port
> 
> $300 On springs - 3.5 to 4.5 ton springs up front & rear
> *


plus at least $500 on batteries :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 5 2008, 08:13 PM~9873223
> *PINKY loves pro hopper :biggrin:
> *


What's Up Pinky?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 21 2008, 11:09 AM~9995892
> *What's Up Pinky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 81 cuttin

i cant wait to see it on speed. Finally we get a show for us.


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 15 2008, 02:13 AM~9947660
> *A Couple Pics At Pro Hopper Industries From Saturdays Video Shoot For The Living The Low Life Show. Should start to air in March on the Speed channel. Thanks To Everyone That Helped Out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Speed Channel?? I don't think I have that shit is it on Basic cable??


----------



## pitbull_432




----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 15 2008, 04:13 AM~9947660
> *A Couple Pics At Pro Hopper Industries From Saturdays Video Shoot For The Living The Low Life Show. Should start to air in March on the Speed channel. Thanks To Everyone That Helped Out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## shorty hittin 60

Armin, it was nice meeting you at the show! 

Team Pro Hopper

Shorty


----------



## _JuiCeD65_

so what kind of hydraulic kit special do you guys have now??


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 21 2008, 12:09 PM~9995892
> *What's Up Pinky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up armin, had a great time hangin with you at the show, see you at the truck bash,


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Feb 26 2008, 05:44 PM~10036946
> *Armin, it was nice meeting you at the show!
> 
> Team Pro Hopper
> 
> Shorty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Same here Shorty it's good to put a face with a name now. I will see if I can't make to any more shows in the Mid West or back East. By the way that is a really clean car you got and it even looks good in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 28 2008, 07:11 AM~10048919
> *whats up armin, had a great time hangin with you at the show, see you at the truck bash,
> *



Yeah hope to see you all at truck bash. You got that Pink Car dialed in really good it was on the bumper every time it hopped. :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

JUST WANTED TO SEND MUCH LUV TO TEAM PRO HOPPER.. I HAD A GREAT TIEM IN KENTUCKEY... :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 28 2008, 12:07 PM~10050582
> *Yeah hope to see you all at truck bash. You got that Pink Car dialed in really good it was on the bumper every time it hopped.  :thumbsup:
> *




In my neck of the woods and cant ever let a MF know, THATS [email protected]#ED UP :angry:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Feb 29 2008, 06:24 PM~10060982
> *In my neck of the woods and cant ever let a MF know, THATS [email protected]#ED UP :angry:
> *




My Badd I am trying to head out that way this year. If I go I will see you there.


----------



## Psycho631

when will the piston pumps be in stock? I need one :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

DELETE ALL YOU WANT BUT you STILL KNOW YOU KEEP MY MONEY


----------



## Guest




----------



## DUVAL

BIG PROPPS TO HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 3 2008, 04:23 PM~10079142
> *My Badd I am trying to head out that way this year. If I go I will see you there.
> *




I will remember that shit............. :tears:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

good seeing you armin call me asap please.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

We held it down here @ south padre island . Sweet n low was servin all you can eat pancakes. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 3 2008, 06:04 PM~10079873
> *good seeing you armin call me asap please.
> *



OK Rob.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 3 2008, 07:34 PM~10080568
> *We held it down here @ south padre island . Sweet n low was servin all you can eat pancakes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats on another win. :thumbsup:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 5 2008, 06:02 PM~10097891
> *Congrats on another win.  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice to see you or Team Pro-Hopper care about what happened with my coil issue. It's cool I put in some More Bounce and the work better. I see how you over look anything negative, and just give up props to your folks.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 3 2008, 06:34 PM~10080568
> *We held it down here @ south padre island . Sweet n low was servin all you can eat pancakes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dancingwife

Team Pro Hopper Hopping at Monster Jam this past weekend in Grand Rapids


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by goof_@Mar 6 2008, 02:02 AM~10101752
> *Nice to see you or Team Pro-Hopper care about what happened with my coil issue. It's cool I put in some More Bounce and the work better. I see how you over look anything negative, and just give up props to your folks.
> *



thats actually not true. i had a little issue on some over looked parts that happened a few months back and he came through for me.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Grave Digger says "Pro Hopper Bitches"


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2008, 04:26 PM~10135834
> *Grave Digger says "Pro Hopper Bitches"
> *


and yes he actually said that :biggrin: and he wants us to build him a lowrider, of course grave digger themed :yes:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2008, 04:26 PM~10135834
> *Grave Digger says "Pro Hopper Bitches"
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by goof_@Mar 6 2008, 12:02 AM~10101752
> *Nice to see you or Team Pro-Hopper care about what happened with my coil issue. It's cool I put in some More Bounce and the work better. I see how you over look anything negative, and just give up props to your folks.
> *



Why don't you PM me and we can try to resolve this issue.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 10 2008, 04:45 PM~10135947
> *
> *



What up Pinky? :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 10 2008, 04:26 PM~10135834
> *Grave Digger says "Pro Hopper Bitches"
> *



Rob hit me up on the cell I need to see if you got my email.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

what do ya think about the moster truck show homie.


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt pro-hopper


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Mar 10 2008, 07:27 PM~10137415
> *What up Pinky?  :thumbsup:
> *


what up armin, you get my pm??? :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 11 2008, 10:29 AM~10142260
> *what up armin, you get my pm??? :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I got it I just PM'd you back. Tell Jason his parts went out today.


----------



## haze1995

this kit is going in my car as we speak! cant wait to get it back from th shop!


----------



## shorty hittin 60

Armin...I got my equipment today. Very nice! :thumbsup: 

Thanks

Shorty


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Rob @ RNL

To the top for team prohopper. call me armin or e mail that list. thanks


----------



## showandgo

does anyone have any pairs of new prohopper 5 tons


----------



## radicalkingz

TTT FOR PRO-HOPPER WHAT UP ARMIN


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Any discounts on those battery connectors? I need like 36! :biggrin:
...the ones on the PH website. They can take a 0/1 gauge wire


----------



## ENVIUS

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Pinky Bitches

nice


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Pro Hopper Equipment..WE ONLY MESS WITH THE BEST!!!!
Tampa FL 2008.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

looking good dan :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Congrats to The new Pro Hopper Team member Trad for the Win in Tampa .


----------



## royalts-car-club

WTF IS IN THAT GOLD CUTLESS PLESE TELL ME I HAVE A REGAL AND I NEED TO HIT THOSE INCHS


----------



## royalts-car-club

WTF IS IN THAT GOLD CUTLESS PLESE TELL ME I HAVE A REGAL AND I NEED TO HIT THOSE INCHS


----------



## royalts-car-club

WTF IS IN THAT GOLD CUTLESS PLESE TELL ME I HAVE A REGAL AND I NEED TO HIT THOSE INCHS


----------



## royalts-car-club

WTF IS IN THAT GOLD CUTLESS PLESE TELL ME I HAVE A REGAL AND I NEED TO HIT THOSE INCHS


----------



## royalts-car-club

WTF IS IN THAT GOLD CUTLESS I HAVE A REGAL AND I NEED TO HIT THOSE INCHS


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS

Thanks Gilbert! I don't get on here much but looks like its going to be a good year. :biggrin: I couldn't have done it without everyone's help from the shop. See man.....I don't take full credit for things like some people  we know.........


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 2 2008, 08:20 PM~10321059
> *looking good dan :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2008, 05:23 PM~10366926
> *Thanks Gilbert! I don't get on here much but looks like its going to be a good year.  :biggrin: I couldn't have done it without everyone's help from the shop. See man.....I don't take full credit for things like some people   we know.........
> *


TRAD must be lost :biggrin:


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2008, 06:23 PM~10366926
> *Thanks Gilbert! I don't get on here much but looks like its going to be a good year.  :biggrin: I couldn't have done it without everyone's help from the shop. See man.....I don't take full credit for things like some people   we know.........
> *


Switching teams?


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2008, 06:23 PM~10366926
> *Thanks Gilbert! I don't get on here much but looks like its going to be a good year.  :biggrin: I couldn't have done it without everyone's help from the shop. See man.....I don't take full credit for things like some people   we know.........
> *


Ive been fooled by the server again!!!


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS

No not lost pinky just came back home i was here five years ago and left because of some of the old people that worked there. lots of things have changed since then all for the better.
Miser211 yes switched teams but if you think i'll bash the old one I won't.Left the team for several reasons that are personal. Nothing wrong with product or the people that are on the team. Buisness is buisness I guess.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

im just giving you a hard time homie :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

congrates on that win trad anything you need we are a phone call away. Hope for more success in the future.


----------



## tinydogg

BIG UP TO THE FELLAS AT PROHOPPER...WHATS UP ALEX AND JIMMY!!!
IM BACK ON THE STREETS,SO ILL BE AT THE SHOP THIS WEEK!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2008, 06:23 PM~10366926
> *Thanks Gilbert! I don't get on here much but looks like its going to be a good year.  :biggrin: I couldn't have done it without everyone's help from the shop. See man.....I don't take full credit for things like some people   we know.........
> *




Glad to see your with a close team . We stick together . Give me a call when u aint busy . :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 9 2008, 08:05 AM~10370969
> *BIG UP TO THE FELLAS AT PROHOPPER...WHATS UP ALEX AND JIMMY!!!
> IM BACK ON THE STREETS,SO ILL BE AT THE SHOP THIS WEEK!!!!
> *




yUP yUP jiMMy in the house .


----------



## HIGH HITTER

MUCH LUV TO TEAM PRO HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## miser211

Buisness is buisness


----------



## SHOELACES

pro hopper need a price quote need 2 # 11 marz gears shipped to 76051


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 9 2008, 04:37 PM~10374942
> *pro hopper need a price quote need 2 # 11 marz gears shipped to 76051
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Pro Hopper repin the 08


----------



## 80GRAND

HEY TEAM PRO HOPPER I JUST GOT M SET UP I ORDERED A TAX TIME SPECAIL FROM YOU NEVER HAD PRO HOPPER BEFORE I'VE ALWAYS RAN CCE WELL MY PUMPS DONT SAY PRO HOPPER ON THE BLOCKS AT ALL THEY SAY NOTHING NOT EVEN PRES. OR RET. BUT STAMPED ON THE BOTTOM 1 SAYS 8 AND 1 SAYS 11 WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT I THOUGHT I GOT PROHOPPER BUT I GUESS I GOT CHINA STUFF WHATS THE DEAL GUYS HERE IS WHAT I GOT THE ONLY PIC I HAVE AS OF NOW BUT CAN TAKE MORE IF NEED TO


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 10 2008, 09:10 PM~10387265
> *HEY TEAM PRO HOPPER I JUST GOT M SET UP I ORDERED A TAX TIME SPECAIL FROM YOU NEVER HAD PRO HOPPER BEFORE I'VE ALWAYS RAN CCE WELL MY PUMPS DONT SAY PRO HOPPER ON THE BLOCKS AT ALL THEY SAY NOTHING NOT EVEN PRES. OR RET. BUT STAMPED ON THE BOTTOM 1 SAYS 8 AND 1 SAYS 11 WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT I THOUGHT I GOT PROHOPPER BUT I GUESS I GOT CHINA STUFF WHATS THE DEAL GUYS HERE IS WHAT I GOT THE ONLY PIC I HAVE AS OF NOW BUT CAN TAKE MORE IF NEED TO
> *



I'm not speaking for Pro Hopper or acting as a rep for them but those are jus basic street pumps so they don't have stamps on the blocks. If you would have got the Pro Comp kit the blocks would have been stamped. The two pumps that go to the rear of my car are the exact two pumps that you have. Oh and AGAIN I am not acting as a rep for pro hopper or NOTHING of the sort I'm jus throwin u my .02 cents.


----------



## 80GRAND

THATS COOL HOMIE THANKS FOR THE RESPONSE BUT WHAT I WANT KNOW IS ARE THE GOOD PUMPS WILL THEY HOLD UP AND WHAT DOES THE STAMP ON BOTTOM MEAN LIKE I SAID 1 SAYS 11 AND THE OTHER SAYS 8 WHATS THATS MEAN


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 11 2008, 07:53 AM~10389602
> *THATS COOL HOMIE THANKS FOR THE RESPONSE BUT WHAT I WANT KNOW IS ARE THE GOOD PUMPS WILL THEY HOLD UP AND WHAT DOES THE STAMP ON BOTTOM MEAN LIKE I SAID 1 SAYS 11 AND THE OTHER SAYS 8 WHATS THATS MEAN
> *



Yeah homie no prob the 8 and 11 are proly the gear size that's in the pump! That's what it sounds like to me anyway. As far as them being good pumps yeah they are their from Pro Hopper :biggrin: I definetly wouldn't try and use em for a hopper haha but you could always jus buy a new competition block with a 1/2 inc or inch port :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Apr 11 2008, 12:10 PM~10390085
> *Yeah homie no prob the 8 and 11 are proly the gear size that's in the pump! That's what it sounds like to me anyway. As far as them being good pumps yeah they are their from Pro Hopper  :biggrin: I definetly wouldn't try and use em for a hopper haha but you could always jus buy a new competition block with a 1/2 inc or inch port  :biggrin:
> *


yea the numbers on the bottom are the gear inside. street pumps have no other stamping on them. my homie has got the same setup in his caddy and they work great. only thing i would suggest is not using the chrome fittings tho, we had a time keeping them from leaking and shit. ended up putting parkers in it. if u ever put a 3rd pump in get the comp pump, but u will need to switch up the the gears u have so u using the same gears for the rear.

i have a comp pump im puttin in now and ill be gettin 2 pro x #8 for the rear.

hope this helps


----------



## zc_delacruz

What size springs did that kit come with damn!?!? The blue ones?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

cheap shiznit


----------



## miser211

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10387265
> *HEY TEAM PRO HOPPER I JUST GOT M SET UP I ORDERED A TAX TIME SPECAIL FROM YOU NEVER HAD PRO HOPPER BEFORE I'VE ALWAYS RAN CCE WELL MY PUMPS DONT SAY PRO HOPPER ON THE BLOCKS AT ALL THEY SAY NOTHING NOT EVEN PRES. OR RET. BUT STAMPED ON THE BOTTOM 1 SAYS 8 AND 1 SAYS 11 WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT I THOUGHT I GOT PROHOPPER BUT I GUESS I GOT CHINA STUFF WHATS THE DEAL GUYS HERE IS WHAT I GOT THE ONLY PIC I HAVE AS OF NOW BUT CAN TAKE MORE IF NEED TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at it this way when you switch to a different company all you have to do is swap backing plates. Trust me I know from experience.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10393319
> *cheap shiznit
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: WHAT' SUP HOMIE?? :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10393319
> *cheap shiznit
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: WHAT' SUP HOMIE?? :cheesy: IT'S *REDS* FOR ME


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10393319
> *cheap shiznit
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: WHAT' SUP HOMIE?? :cheesy: IT'S *REDS* FOR ME


----------



## 80GRAND

hey guys thanks for all the info it helps alot no the car will not be hopper just lift & lay man thats all i need but thanks for all the info guys it helped


----------



## HIGH HITTER

GOT EVERYTHING SQUARD AWAY......BUMP FOR TEAM PRO HOPPER :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUEIMAGE C.C.

thats tight, wut would be good for a 1992 lincoln towncar


----------



## Coca Pearl

THANX FOR THE ADJUSTABLE TRAILERING ARMS GOING TO LOOK GOOD. WHEN I GET THE PUT ON 2MORROW........ :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

one competition pump with dual dump assemblies cost almost as much as a rear one pump set-up, can you all do better on the price of a one competition pump with two dumps? cause i dont need all the other stuff, thanks jb. pm me the answer. hooray for Prohopper!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 11 2008, 10:24 AM~10390709
> *yea the numbers on the bottom are the gear inside. street pumps have no other stamping on them. my homie has got the same setup in his caddy and they work great. only thing i would suggest is not using the chrome fittings tho, we had a time keeping them from leaking and shit. ended up putting parkers in it. if u ever put a 3rd pump in get the comp pump, but u will need to switch up the the gears u have so u using the same gears for the rear.
> 
> i have a comp pump im puttin in now and ill be gettin 2 pro x #8 for the rear.
> 
> hope this helps
> *



The pumps are our street edition pro x and the number are the gear size the 8 is a #9 and the 11 is an 11 the reason we stamp #8 instead of #9 is there was a problem with a customer a while back trying to argue that he got a #6 not a #9. So to eliminate this confusion we stamp the #9 with a #8 instead and the #11 stays the same. We have sold allot of these kits and have had nothing but good feedback. With chrome fittings you need to clean the thread on them before you install them so they don't leak. If you do clean the thread on all the fittings you should be ok and have no problems with them leaking. Hope this answered your question and if you have any more question feel free to call us at 818-901-1902. We will try our best to answer your questions you have regarding your kit. And as always thank you for your business.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 19 2008, 02:56 PM~10454745
> *THANX FOR THE ADJUSTABLE TRAILERING ARMS GOING TO LOOK GOOD. WHEN I GET THE PUT ON 2MORROW........ :biggrin:
> *



Glad to hear you are happy with them let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10479937
> *Glad to hear you are happy with them let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zc_delacruz

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## HIGH HITTER

MUCH LUV TO TEAM PRO HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Apr 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10489514
> *MUCH LUV TO TEAM PRO HOPPER  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP DAN? HAVE YOUR BOY CALL ME BACK I WAS ON THE OTHER LINE WITH A CUSTOMER WHEN THEY PAGED ME.


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 01:00 PM~10502149
> *WHAT UP DAN? HAVE YOUR BOY CALL ME BACK I WAS ON THE OTHER LINE WITH A CUSTOMER WHEN THEY PAGED ME.
> *


Motors?


----------



## God's Son2

whats wrong with the pro hopper website? it say this website may be harmful for your computer. are you guys gonna get that fixed? cause i need to see the products and prices.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Apr 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10489514
> *MUCH LUV TO TEAM PRO HOPPER  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

bought the tax special and the gear was locked i could not spin with my hand i installed the pumps in and it broke the starter i called prohopper and they denied every thing dont they make everything in the usa i thought they did but some parts say made in china these pumps came accembled all i had to do is plum them so i say prohopper :thumbsdown: 
i


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 27 2008, 09:49 PM~10516571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought the tax special and the gear was locked i could not spin with my hand i installed the pumps in and it broke the starter i called prohopper and they denied every thing dont they make everything in the usa i thought they did but some parts say made in china these pumps came accembled all i had to do is plum them so i say prohopper  :thumbsdown:
> i
> *


first off prohopper dont make their own motors, they use Saco, which is a very good motor in my opinion. second it is possible the pumphead has been overtightened to the block which causes the gear to bind. loosen up the pumphead to see if it freespins and then retighten.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 27 2008, 07:49 PM~10516571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought the tax special and the gear was locked i could not spin with my hand i installed the pumps in and it broke the starter i called prohopper and they denied every thing dont they make everything in the usa i thought they did but some parts say made in china these pumps came accembled all i had to do is plum them so i say prohopper  :thumbsdown:
> i
> *




Alot of things could of went wrong by breaking that motor like that . 
To name a few , maybe bad wiring / run away pump / selonoids/ over locking / heavy on switch and even if you plumb it the check valves could of been plumbed backwards .


----------



## i_did_it




----------



## capriceman75

lol


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bump


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

:thumbsdown: Armin, u forgot ..............again


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10516571
> *
> bought the tax special and the gear was locked i could not spin with my hand i installed the pumps in and it broke the starter i called prohopper and they denied every thing dont they make everything in the usa i thought they did but some parts say made in china these pumps came accembled all i had to do is plum them so i say prohopper  :thumbsdown:
> i
> *


I don't make it a point to get on here bad mouth anyone or anyone's product. But the point is it's a cheap kit for a cheap price and you get what you pay for.
I bought the a taxtime kit and the BOTH shafts on the gears in BOTh pumps broke either with the first hit or were junk out of the box. A shop owner here in phoenix said he replaces gears on the Taxtime kits ALL the time for the same problem. When he heard my motor spin he knew exactly what the problem was, We pulled the pump, tank and gear and sure enough that's what it was. I called prohopper they said they never heard of the problem, and wanted me to send the gears in to them so they could look at them. By that time they were in the trash and I didn't feel like bothering with it. I just wanted to know if it was a common problem or not.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10514139
> *Motors?
> *



In about a week or so. We do have the Mach 3’s, 3 1/2 tons, and the 4 1/2 tons back from powder coating.


----------



## elchulo1982

what about 5 ton springs do you have them in stock


----------



## Pinky Bitches

call you tomarrow armin to make order hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 14 2008, 02:33 PM~10654847
> *In about a week or so. We do have the Mach 3’s, 3 1/2 tons, and the 4 1/2 tons back from powder coating.
> *


 hit me up


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 14 2008, 01:33 PM~10654847
> *In about a week or so. We do have the Mach 3’s, 3 1/2 tons, and the 4 1/2 tons back from powder coating.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## shorty hittin 60

TTT for Pro Hopper

What's up Armin?

Here's a couple pics from Cruisefest...Lowrider Legal...56" in 3 Licks...Back Bumper! 1ST Place!




















Shorty


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

you guys still selling chrome hopping springs?


----------



## NINJA

how much for a set of power balls shipped to 32780? PM me :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU_@May 26 2008, 07:58 PM~10741806
> *you guys still selling chrome hopping springs?
> *



Yes we are I have 1 tons, 2 tons, Mach 3's, 3 1/2 tons, and 4 1/2 in chrome right now. We also have Adex dumps in stock polished Super Duty, Regular Super Duty, and regular Adex. We got Saco Motors also in Stock right now. Were only a phone call away 818-901-6100 Hit us up. 


Mon- Friday 9:30-5:00 pm 
Also Sat 9:30- 1:30 or later (it is usually later) : :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 4 2008, 09:15 PM~10801210
> *
> Yes we are I have 1 tons, 2 tons, Mach 3's, 3 1/2 tons, and 4 1/2 in chrome right now. We also have Adex dumps in stock polished Super Duty, Regular Super Duty, and regular Adex. We got Saco Motors also in Stock right now. Were only a phone call away 818-901-6100 Hit us up.
> Mon- Friday 9:30-5:00 pm
> Also Sat 9:30- 1:30 or later (it is usually later) :  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

I Keep Calling Line Stays Busy


----------



## Loco 61

When R U Guys Getting More Piston Pumps???


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 4 2008, 08:15 PM~10801210
> *
> Yes we are I have 1 tons, 2 tons, Mach 3's, 3 1/2 tons, and 4 1/2 in chrome right now. We also have Adex dumps in stock polished Super Duty, Regular Super Duty, and regular Adex. We got Saco Motors also in Stock right now. Were only a phone call away 818-901-6100 Hit us up.
> Mon- Friday 9:30-5:00 pm
> Also Sat 9:30- 1:30 or later (it is usually later) :  :biggrin:
> *


sweet, 4 cases please(saco)#1 :biggrin: 
call you tomarrow


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@May 15 2008, 10:06 AM~10660371
> *TTT for Pro Hopper
> 
> What's up Armin?
> 
> Here's a couple pics from Cruisefest...Lowrider Legal...56" in 3 Licks...Back Bumper! 1ST Place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty
> *


 :0 SINGLE OR DOUBLE??


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@May 15 2008, 07:06 AM~10660371
> *TTT for Pro Hopper
> 
> What's up Armin?
> 
> Here's a couple pics from Cruisefest...Lowrider Legal...56" in 3 Licks...Back Bumper! 1ST Place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty
> *



That car looking good Shorty. I will call you later to talk about the motors and other parts we talked about.


----------



## JuicedBenz

Do you have Whammy tanks in stock?


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

Hey Armin I Talk To You last Week About That Chrome Setup.. 2 Pistons An 2 Comp Pump... Give Me A Call Back.... PM Me ur Number... Thanks
Alex


----------



## 90linc619

are you guys still having this special  :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty hittin 60

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 6 2008, 11:34 AM~10812561
> *:0  SINGLE OR DOUBLE??
> *


Single Pump

Shorty


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Jun 10 2008, 07:34 AM~10836515
> *Single Pump
> 
> Shorty
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2008, 09:40 AM~10829535
> *Hey Armin I Talk To You last Week About That Chrome Setup.. 2 Pistons An 2 Comp Pump... Give Me A Call Back.... PM Me ur Number...  Thanks
> Alex
> *


818-901-6100 if you haven't got the quote yet.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

armins a hard workin dude :biggrin: at least thats what he tells me  
armin im gona send you a PINKY BITCHES shirt to make you feel better :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 12 2008, 07:39 PM~10857830
> *818-901-6100 if you haven't got the quote yet.
> *


I Give U A Call About 2:30 Central Time Today.... I Need To Go Ahead An Order... Thanks..


----------



## Loco 61

BUMP!!!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 12 2008, 06:52 PM~10858269
> *armins a hard workin dude :biggrin: at least thats what he tells me
> armin im gona send you a PINKY BITCHES  shirt to make you feel better  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! What Up Pinky?


----------



## radicalkingz

what up armin?


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 20 2008, 11:47 AM~10913982
> *LOL! What Up Pinky?
> *


wuz up armin que ondas thanks for all ur help homie


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

*PMUB*


----------



## Rob @ RNL

rampin up for denver gotta go rep for team prohopper. leave thurs.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 25 2008, 11:04 AM~10947673
> *rampin up for denver gotta go rep for team prohopper. leave thurs.
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 25 2008, 12:04 PM~10947673
> *rampin up for denver gotta go rep for team prohopper. leave thurs.
> *


 :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 12 2008, 06:52 PM~10858269
> *armins a hard workin dude :biggrin:
> That's some good stuff right there. LOL! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> When you coming over to the west coast and checking out the shop? *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 22 2008, 08:04 PM~10928321
> *what up armin?
> *



What's Up B? Hope everything is good with you.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 22 2008, 11:36 PM~10929863
> *wuz up armin que ondas thanks for all ur help homie
> *



Anytime.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 25 2008, 10:04 AM~10947673
> *rampin up for denver gotta go rep for team prohopper. leave thurs.
> *



TTT FOR TEAM PRO HOPPER! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10936519
> *
> *



Your kits on the way, it looks good with all that chrome. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## AndrewH

Team Prohopper, I have a question, do you do 20" comp cylinders with side ports? I forgot to ask and received top ports. if so is it 1/4" or 3/8" fitting? tryin to keep these things below the windows!


----------



## NINJA




----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 27 2008, 03:41 PM~10965870
> *
> That's some good stuff right there. LOL!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> When you coming over to the west coast and checking out the shop?
> *


we will see whats up


----------



## Infamous James

ANY DOWNSIDE TO USING THOSE LA FATBLOCKS FOR REGULAR STREET USE????? NEVER USED THEM BEFORE....BUT LOOK BADASS!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10966026
> *Thanks Armin... PM Dat Trackin #....</span>
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 02:47 PM~10981490
> *ANY DOWNSIDE TO  USING THOSE LA FATBLOCKS FOR REGULAR STREET USE????? NEVER USED THEM BEFORE....BUT LOOK BADASS!!
> *


there nice blocks homie, for street just use the coupling fitting and run 1/2 straight out the block


----------



## HIGH HITTER

for all the haters, PRO HOPPER's shit DOES WORK


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 02:47 PM~10981490
> *ANY DOWNSIDE TO  USING THOSE LA FATBLOCKS FOR REGULAR STREET USE????? NEVER USED THEM BEFORE....BUT LOOK BADASS!!
> *












Now Im Waiting On My Fatblock Pistions To Come In</span></span></span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>Armin You Got My Banner/Decals On There Way???


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## flatblackbaby




----------



## Rob @ RNL

looks like three more Pro Hopper cars going to vegas. Got them all in at denver lrm show. Damage report still to come.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgUsAHkKi4g


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 08:34 PM~10993566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Im Waiting On My Fatblock Pistions To Come In</span></span></span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Armin You Got My Banner/Decals  On There Way???
> *


BOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYAAAA!!! LOOKS LIKE SOME SERIOUS SHIEEEET


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10992109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all the haters, PRO HOPPER's shit DOES WORK
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 15 2008, 08:09 PM~11096982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

need hoses hit me up 2 15 foot 3/8 #6 hoses


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 15 2008, 10:27 PM~11099596
> *need hoses hit me up 2 15 foot 3/8 #6 hoses
> *




Give us a call 818-901-6100 we got hoses. 

Monday - Friday 9:00 am - 5 Pm 
Sat 9:30- 2 or later 

you can also email us at www.prohopper.com 

PM was also sent.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

whats up homeboy, got those ready for me yet :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 21 2008, 05:31 PM~11142605
> *whats up homeboy, got those ready for me yet :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Check out the rear tires on our single pump. ...........



http://youtube.com/watch?v=kGJDPlAhWws


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 23 2008, 03:16 PM~11161171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wass up air boy.......oh sorry hellboy lol looks good!


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

THAT GALAXY LOOK LIKE A DAMN HOTROD..MAYBE U COULD CALL IT "HALFBREED". HALF LOWRIDER HALF ROD CUSTOM LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2008, 09:05 AM~11183605
> *wass up air boy.......oh sorry hellboy lol looks good!
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2008, 10:28 AM~11183742
> *:biggrin:
> *



Tell pistachio to give me A ring


----------



## tx regulater 254

what kinda dump you runnin in that black ranger? at one time i thought i seen a vickers dump in der! R those dumps any good if so whats the price range for a used one?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 26 2008, 01:03 PM~11184484
> *what kinda dump you runnin in that black ranger? at one time i thought i seen a vickers dump in der! R those dumps any good if so whats the price range for a used one?
> *




Right now I have a vickers , It works pretty good .


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11161171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 11:10 AM~10979894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TEAM HIGH HITTER LAYING IT DOWN


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11183850
> *Tell pistachio to give me A ring
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 21 2008, 05:31 PM~11142605
> *whats up homeboy, got those ready for me yet :biggrin:
> *




Pinky I'm gonna Call You. :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 02:29 PM~11198576
> *
> Pinky I'm gonna Call You.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 15 2008, 10:27 PM~11099596
> *need hoses hit me up 2 15 foot 3/8 #6 hoses
> *



We got them in stock call us at 818-901-6100


----------



## tx regulater 254

hey gilbert can you post sum pics of the ranger peeps sayin it a double pump!


----------



## ssilly

TEAM PRO HOPPER PM SENT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 02:29 PM~11198576
> *
> Pinky I'm gonna Call You.  :biggrin:
> *


word, and il call you back :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 29 2008, 08:52 PM~11211613
> *word, and il call you back :biggrin:
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

PH #1


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 2 2008, 05:55 AM~11240509
> * PH #1
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bump biggitty bump


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

job well done bros


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:49 PM~11255728
> *job well done bros
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 4 2008, 12:34 PM~11255583
> *bump biggitty bump
> *



Vegas is just around the corner you ready Rob?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 6 2008, 01:11 PM~11275595
> *Vegas is just around the corner you ready Rob?
> *


yeah rob,,, are you ready??? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 2 2008, 12:11 PM~11241523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinky do that mf work pm me your new number asap fool :0


----------



## Loco 61

Armin U Got That Trackin # on Those Piston Plate Plugs/Gauges...PM Me Bro... Thanks


Alex


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2008, 02:56 PM~11335642
> *Alex they are on the way.</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Indio123

THANKS MAC ON THAT PISTON I GOT YESTERDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Aug 15 2008, 11:15 PM~11357093
> *THANKS MAC ON THAT PISTON I GOT YESTERDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 6 2008, 02:11 PM~11275595
> *Vegas is just around the corner you ready Rob?
> *


yeah the amigo need major reconstruction. flipped 6 times in the last two shows. But we will be on deck for sure.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Aug 11 2008, 07:33 PM~11319102
> *pinky do that mf work pm me your new number asap fool :0
> *


yes it works, and my numbers right below this message :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 15 2008, 06:40 PM~11354349
> *
> 
> Alex they are on the way.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2008, 02:25 PM~11185343
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11374415
> *yeah the amigo need major reconstruction. flipped 6 times in the last two shows.  But we will be on deck for sure.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 21 2008, 05:17 PM~11405791
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

SACOS????Still not until another month??????


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 22 2008, 02:43 AM~11409662
> *SACOS????Still not until another month??????
> *




NAH JUST GOT THEM TODAY. :biggrin: SACO'S ARE IN!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11374415
> *yeah the amigo need major reconstruction. flipped 6 times in the last two shows.  But we will be on deck for sure.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## shorty hittin 60

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jun 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10815528
> *That car looking good Shorty. I will call you later to talk about the motors and other parts we talked about.
> *



Hey Armin, I am going to pm you a list of parts I need for my car.

Thanks,

Shorty


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Sep 2 2008, 08:55 AM~11496551
> *Hey Armin, I am going to pm you a list of parts I need for my car.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shorty
> *


GOT IT!  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2008, 11:50 PM~11409295
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 4 2008, 04:22 PM~11519922
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup foo? :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 4 2008, 04:29 PM~11519985
> *sup foo?  :biggrin:
> *



What it Do?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 29 2008, 10:36 AM~11471166
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2008, 02:25 PM~11185343
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Bump

any hookups right now? doin a sick little mini build lookin to dro


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Bump_@Sep 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11560210
> *any hookups right now? doin a sick little mini build lookin to dro
> *



Yeah give us a call 818-901-1902


----------



## Bump

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 10 2008, 02:46 PM~11568668
> *Yeah give us a call 818-901-1902
> *



got an email i can get at you by? don't have cash in hand and have a few questions that i'd like to have in writing to show my builder. 

i hope to have this truck all over the south east next year. 

i saw your sales email, but is there someone (you?) i could get in touch with personally so i talk to the same person time after time?


----------



## Loco 61

Armin Let Me Kno Whats Going On.....

Thanks

Alex


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Bump_@Sep 10 2008, 02:30 PM~11569008
> *got an email i can get at you by? don't have cash in hand and have a few questions that i'd like to have in writing to show my builder.
> 
> i hope to have this truck all over the south east next year.
> 
> i saw your sales email, but is there someone (you?) i could get in touch with personally so i talk to the same person time after time?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2008, 09:18 PM~11572993
> *Armin Let Me Kno Whats Going On.....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 12 2008, 12:48 PM~11585623
> *PM SENT!
> *


Thanks Armin! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2008, 02:43 PM~11608478
> *Thanks Armin! :thumbsup:
> *



Your Welcome!  :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 17 2008, 02:29 PM~11627535
> *Check out the new Ad in this issue of Lowrider Magazine </span>*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

t2t


----------



## DUVAL

EVAN THO DAN LEFT FLA ,,,,,,,,JACKSONVILLE STILL SUPPOSRTS PRO HOPPER TO THE FULLEST :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 26 2008, 12:09 PM~11707196
> *EVAN THO DAN LEFT FLA ,,,,,,,,JACKSONVILLE STILL SUPPOSRTS PRO HOPPER TO THE FULLEST  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_

i need a regular 2 pump 4 dump setup how much shiped to sacramento ca, 95815 ??


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Sep 26 2008, 06:23 PM~11710368
> *i need a regular 2 pump 4 dump setup  how much shiped to sacramento ca, 95815  ??
> *



Pm sent


----------



## dancingwife

armin need to call me. important rob


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bump


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Sep 28 2008, 11:16 AM~11720052
> *armin need to call me. important rob
> *



Spoke to him already thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

word :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 26 2008, 06:46 PM~11709776
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Sep 30 2008, 03:06 PM~11741517-->
> 
> 
> 
> word :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUVAL'S [email protected] 30 2008, 04:18 PM~11742189
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2008, 04:19 PM~11742211
> *      :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

t2t what up armin uffin: :wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

god lookin out armin see ya in vegas.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

hno: :wow: do you know what is coming out soon??? :yes: :yes: 
hint: it's PINK :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 4 2008, 06:54 AM~11776127
> *hno:  :wow: do you know what is coming out soon??? :yes:  :yes:
> hint: it's PINK :biggrin:
> *


PINKYs next quest... Single pump hopper


----------



## Jimmy C

From using ProHopper equipment and other brands, and comparing the quality of all the "auto hydraulic companies" both over a period of afew years, using, reading peepz comments, talking w/ guys who have juiced rides, etc., I have to say that ProHopper is for sure right up there w/ ANY of it's competitors. They have good quality products, pretty easy to deal w/, and don't rip peepz off. I'll continue to go w/ ProHopper in the future, as I usually stay w/ a good thing once I've found it.

The one and only question I had/have is; that the Parker Accumulator shown on the ProHopper website was not the accumulator that they were selling at the time. It may have changed/been corrected by now, as it was awhile back. I bought Parker accumulators from them quite awhile back when they did have the Parkers. I do hope that ProHopper went back to Parker, as they're great accumulators, and it's always more convenient to get EVERYTHING in one shot, rather than having to break it up into a number of different suppliers.

Thanks ProHopper for the "up and up" business practices.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

You guys had some mini pumps back a few months ago i need two ASAP !


----------



## Rob @ RNL

big ups to the team prohopper.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 6 2008, 06:40 AM~11790257
> *big ups to the team prohopper.
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Will be performing @ lrm vegas show. See ya there


----------



## 78 calais

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7244067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Competition Kits Are Still On Sale <span style=\'color:red\'>985.00 For A Limited Time!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are use gonna have another tax sale like this for 2008???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 calais

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7244067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Competition Kits Are Still On Sale <span style=\'color:red\'>985.00 For A Limited Time!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oops i mean 2009 lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Oct 6 2008, 01:36 PM~11793242
> *oops i mean 2009 lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Check out the lowrider Magazine we have a new add in there. Free Shipping with this special.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 6 2008, 07:40 AM~11790257
> *big ups to the team prohopper.
> *



See You Thursday Rob!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i see your page says its down,but can i still order online?


----------



## benz88

:biggrin: What you guys charge for a full 3 pump proX kit? with 8" cyls and your 16" competition cylinders. send me a message.


----------



## dancingwife

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Oct 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11805468
> *See You Thursday Rob!
> *


He is on his way. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

good luck to rob and the rest of TEAM PRO HOPPER :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11810297
> *good luck to rob and the rest of TEAM PRO HOPPER :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 8 2008, 12:04 AM~11809270
> *:biggrin: What you guys charge for a full 3 pump proX kit?  with 8" cyls and your 16" competition cylinders. send me a message.
> *



OK PM Sent.  :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 8 2008, 06:09 AM~11810297
> *good luck to rob and the rest of TEAM PRO HOPPER :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 8 2008, 09:54 AM~11811074
> *x2
> *



x3


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 7 2008, 08:38 PM~11805500
> *i see your page says its down,but can i still order online?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## Rob @ RNL

puttin it down in 08


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 11 2008, 09:37 PM~11841168
> *puttin it down in 08
> *


What's up Champ? :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 08:59 PM~11827523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

thanks for all your support anther world championship in rad dance for team prohopper.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11887786
> *thanks for all your support anther world championship in rad dance for team prohopper.
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11887786
> *thanks for all your support anther world championship in rad dance for team prohopper.
> *


----------



## MLBTLB

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PROHOPPER#1


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Oct 18 2008, 06:21 AM~11902132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: PROHOPPER#1
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 16 2008, 08:20 PM~11887786
> *thanks for all your support anther world championship in rad dance for team prohopper.
> *



Congrats!


----------



## Rob @ RNL

thanks homies couldent have done it without all of my peoples support. Thanks again and look forward to kicking ass next year.


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 09:01 PM~9375771
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CALL HER BLACK MAGIC KILLER
> *


IS SHE RUNING PISTON PUMPS???


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 7 2008, 05:38 PM~11805500
> *i see your page says its down,but can i still order online?
> *



:wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 26 2008, 12:47 PM~11976598
> *thanks homies couldent have done it without all of my peoples support. Thanks again and look forward to kicking ass next year.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

how do them 5 tons work?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

yeah rob congrats on the world championship, can't wait to see what u do with the red truck,!!!! You did say u were redoing it right?


Also what's going on any new specials and what pumpheads do the pro-x pumps come with, rockfards? And what # gears can u get? What size ports on them also? And what it cost for italian dump upgrades? Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 1 2008, 04:27 PM~12034375
> *yeah rob congrats on the world championship, can't wait to see what u do with the red truck,!!!!  You did say u were redoing it right?
> Also what's going on any new specials and what pumpheads do the pro-x pumps come with, rockfards?  And what # gears can u get?  What size ports on them also?  And what it cost for italian dump upgrades?  Thanks in advance
> *


it should get real intersting  thanks for the props


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 1 2008, 03:27 PM~12034375
> *yeah rob congrats on the world championship, can't wait to see what u do with the red truck,!!!!  You did say u were redoing it right?
> Also what's going on any new specials and what pumpheads do the pro-x pumps come with, rockfards?  And what # gears can u get?  What size ports on them also?  And what it cost for italian dump upgrades?  Thanks in advance
> *



Give us a call 818-901-6100 we got a couple of specials right now we can offer you.


----------



## ImapalaGurl

Vegas...08...super show....da tree amigos!!!

Stopping to say heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....

um...why havent i gotten any text messages??? i need some jokes!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 2 2008, 08:23 AM~12038117
> *it should get real intersting   thanks for the props
> *



Yeah met u back in 2006 I believe after u took the world championship before an u came to dropfest. I had the little orange S10 there that year. Can't wait to see what u come up with. True inspiration PROHOPPER VERY GOOD PRODUCTS WHEN IVE USED THEM AND FAST CUSTOMER SERVICE

IM EITHER GOING PROHOPPER OR BLACK MAGIC SEEING WHO CAN GET ME WHAT I WANT FOR THE BEST PRICE AND ILL SACRIFICE COST FOR QUALITY ALL DAY!!!!!

Don't think I'll go piston though I loves my comp and LA SERIES PUMPS


----------



## Rob @ RNL

made it back to vegas ok. Cool hangin with you armin,alex,big ass dog :0 stay in touch LA was a blast.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 7 2008, 10:51 AM~12090117
> *made it back to Vegas ok. Cool hanging with you Armin, Alex,big ass dog :0 stay in touch LA was a blast.
> *





Sound good. Hey Thanks For The Pie! It was real good. Next time we will let the dog loose this way you can have some fun. Take it easy man, have a safe flight back home. Tell the wife again THANKS for the pie. :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Nov 4 2008, 10:00 PM~12065059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas...08...super show....da tree amigos!!!
> 
> Stopping to say heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
> 
> um...why havent i gotten any text messages??? i need some jokes!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



What's Up Dan? Like That Sweater. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Rob @ RNL

what up gilbert. your banner is upside down/??????


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 12 2008, 11:30 AM~12135347
> *what up gilbert. your banner is upside down/??????
> *



Yeah he rolled that dancer over on the wrong side, bad advertisment, j/k Gilbert ha ha
That's bad ass pure prohopper power I take it?!?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 11 2008, 07:57 AM~12122586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 18 2008, 07:08 PM~12195426
> *ttt
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 12 2008, 02:12 PM~12136885
> *Yeah he rolled that dancer over on the wrong side, bad advertisment, j/k Gilbert ha ha
> That's bad ass pure prohopper power I take it?!?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 12 2008, 11:30 AM~12135347
> *what up gilbert. your banner is upside down/??????
> *


damn u beat me too it!!!!! lmao i got 1 in the weigo tour!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2008, 02:14 PM~12212164
> *damn u beat me too it!!!!! lmao i got 1 in the weigo tour!
> *



What's Up With Your Hopper? Let Me Know If You Need anything. :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2008, 02:14 PM~12212164
> *damn u beat me too it!!!!! lmao i got 1 in the weigo tour!
> *



Hey Call me Tomorrow.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 11 2008, 07:57 AM~12122586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How was the show?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Pinky Bitches

:biggrin:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_

watz up i need a regular 2 pump 4 dump setup kit .... shipped to sacramento ca 95815 ... hook it up homies how much ???


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 12 2008, 12:30 PM~12135347
> *what up gilbert. your banner is upside down/??????
> *




Here ya go homie :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13

just a lil thank you to yall at pro hopper...i ordered Monday mornin n got it earlier today.... n im all the way over in Miami, Fla... thanks boyz...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


ima definitely order from yall again...


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 26 2008, 04:19 PM~12267098
> *Here ya go homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 reppin to the fullest..


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0














Hey prohopper did you have any stickers or anything we can give out at our show??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2008, 01:19 PM~12281167
> *I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey prohopper did you have any stickers or anything we can give out at our show??
> *


I KNOW I DONT REALLY CARE!!!  ...HEY PROHOPPER HOW ABOUT SOME FREE STUFF? :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bump for the TAx time special 09... Hey armin i get to hop the truck at lucas oil statium indpls before the monster trucks. 730 million dollar building about 60,000 people. :biggrin: jan 24th signed papers today.


----------



## JuicedBenz

Hey did you get my PM from a few days ago??


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Dec 3 2008, 11:38 AM~12323767
> *Hey did you get my PM from a few days ago??
> *



GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 3 2008, 01:56 PM~12325651
> *GOT IT  :biggrin:
> *


Replied.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 8 2008, 05:46 PM~12371686
> *
> *



What's Up Pinky? :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 8 2008, 05:48 AM~12366424
> *ttt
> *



Thanks Buddy!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 2 2008, 04:20 PM~12315338
> *bump for the TAx time special 09...    Hey armin i get to hop the truck at lucas oil statium indpls before the monster trucks.  730 million dollar building about 60,000 people. :biggrin: jan 24th signed papers today.
> *



That's Cool Bro Congrats! I will hit you up later in the week I wanted to ask you something.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

bump for the homies


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 11 2008, 02:30 PM~12401964
> *bump for the homies
> *



THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 04:25 PM~12477140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 02:25 PM~12477140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 22 2008, 01:15 PM~12499120
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Sergio when are you hopping the Monte?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 22 2008, 05:31 PM~12501530
> *Sergio when are you hopping the Monte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

wus good wit the specials? im tryin to c wus good wit a 3 pump pro comp kit with 14" cylinders a set of reverse deep cups and upper trailing arms? hti me up


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Dec 22 2008, 10:39 PM~12504553
> *wus good wit the specials? im tryin to c wus good wit a 3 pump pro comp kit with 14" cylinders a set of reverse deep cups and upper trailing arms? hti me up
> *



Give us a call 818-901-6100 and we can hook you up with a good Christmas time deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## knightmare

hey homie u still got da free shipping on da 2007 tax time special right hoew long is dat goin 4


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Dec 23 2008, 07:33 PM~12511493
> *hey homie u still got da free shipping on da 2007 tax time special right  hoew long is dat goin 4
> *



*Yeah it's the Pro-X Special we will have it till probably mid January then we will come out with a different special for 2009. 

*


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 23 2008, 09:46 PM~12511598
> *Yeah it's the Pro-X Special we will have it till probably mid January then we will come out with a different special for 2009.
> 
> 
> *


The new website is looking good homie  
She definitely helps  :biggrin:


----------



## ImapalaGurl

From D & K & The HHH Family


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 25 2008, 12:32 PM~12524625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From D & K & The HHH Family
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

t2t


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 29 2008, 10:51 AM~12551007
> *t2t
> *



Happy New Year Everybody!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 31 2008, 02:40 PM~12571194
> *Happy New Year Everybody!!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 23 2008, 11:39 PM~12513847
> *The new website is looking good homie
> She definitely helps    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 08:58 PM~7244207
> *With one Of These!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have 2 pumps to the nose but i want change it to 1 piston pump how much out the door for every thing i need pm me with a price ... :biggrin: thankz homie


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Jan 5 2009, 05:43 PM~12614287
> *i have 2 pumps to the nose but i want change it  to 1 piston pump how much out the door for every thing i need  pm me with a price ... :biggrin:  thankz homie
> *



PM Sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Remember this old dancer :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 6 2009, 05:37 PM~12625222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this old dancer :biggrin:
> *



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 29 2008, 10:51 AM~12551007
> *t2t
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## PAT-RICK

whats the prices on armatures? thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

For you dawg 1 motor for your adex. Howz your gbody frame on the caprice with the california top? Damn dawg doing big thangs.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 7 2009, 12:34 PM~12633145
> *whats the prices on armatures? thanks
> *




Saco Comps 89.00 
Saco Street 73.00


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 7 2009, 12:34 PM~12633145
> *whats the prices on armatures? thanks
> *




Let me know if you are interested we got a couple of pallets in stock of the comps and the street.


----------



## PAT-RICK

how much would shipping be to hawaii 96789 and who do you ship with thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Charge that fool a grip. Charge him double. He puts silly pics of people. Chaaaarge that mutha fuka. J/K.


----------



## goof

Whats up with the coils. Do you have them in stock, yet? I still have these ones that broke...It's been like over a year !!!! whats up

get at me, I would like to get this takin care of..


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 9 2009, 12:30 AM~12650346
> *how much would shipping be to Hawaii 96789 and who do you ship with thanks
> *



PM me you complete address maybe a couple buck. Just sent a motor to Hawaii the other day. Thanks


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jan 9 2009, 01:39 PM~12653873
> *Whats up with the coils. Do you have them in stock, yet? I still have these ones that broke...It's been like over a year !!!! whats up
> 
> get at me, I would like to get this takin care of..
> *


so u guys r just gonna ignore my posts huh!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jan 9 2009, 05:53 PM~12656159
> *so u guys r just gonna ignore my posts huh!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



PM me.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 10 2009, 12:39 PM~12662713
> *PM me.
> *



PM SENT


----------



## jojo67

HOW MUCH 4 A MOTOR???


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 12 2009, 09:48 PM~12686792
> *HOW  MUCH 4 A MOTOR???
> *



Comp Saco's 89.00 each
Street Saco's 73.00 each


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 13 2009, 10:48 AM~12691207
> *Comp Saco's 89.00 each
> Street Saco's 73.00 each
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 13 2009, 10:48 AM~12691207
> *Comp Saco's 89.00 each
> Street Saco's 73.00 each
> *


ANY POMONA SPECIALS? :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## leomajestics

:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## Rob @ RNL

hopp tomarrow


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 23 2009, 09:56 PM~12797775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopp tomarrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Represent!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 23 2009, 08:56 PM~12797775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopp tomarrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just don't get any oil on the turf, I paid a lot of $$ for that shit


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jan 23 2009, 10:19 PM~12797930
> *Just don't get any oil on the turf, I paid a lot of $$ for that shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 23 2009, 08:56 PM~12797775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopp tomarrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

What up armin u comin east for casper show.feb 21?????


----------



## cloz grumpy

in your "8" hoses whats the psi


----------



## Rob @ RNL

t to the mft t


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*SUP TEAM PRO HOPPER* :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

sup peeple? so wuts the 2009 tax special? got like 3 guys including myself interested in a set up. wut you guys got for us? :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

pm a price on 2 blocks with 3 ports


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 3 2009, 10:39 PM~12900288
> *  sup peeple? so wuts the 2009 tax special? got like 3 guys including myself interested in a set up. wut you guys got for us?  :biggrin:
> *



Give us a call we can hook you up.

818-901-6100


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 3 2009, 10:47 PM~12900385
> *pm a price on 2 blocks with 3 ports
> *



1/2 or 3/8 pressure? 818-901-6100 give us a call or email me at [email protected] with your shipping info. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

whats up on those upper ajust arms armin???


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 12 2009, 11:01 PM~12989937
> *whats up on those upper ajust arms armin???
> *



We Got the UPPER TRAILING ARMS IN STOCK JUST RAW NOT CHROME THIS TIME. Will be chrome again on our next run here shortly. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

ttt


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 16 2009, 05:20 PM~13020144
> *ttt
> *



I will call you.


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 18 2009, 08:30 PM~13044431
> *I will call you.
> *


i need a quote on sum LA series fat pumps. pm me when u get a chance.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13046711
> *i need a quote on sum LA series fat pumps. pm me when u get a chance.
> *



OK :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## 83_elco

wats up pro hopper just had a ? 
i bought a prewired 4 switch panel and i was wondering if you could tell me wat color wires are for wat ? i'm trying to hook this up to my pumps now and im lost on the wire color codes for connection like what color is front,back,left corner, right corner,etc. im running 2 pump 3 dumps, please help,thanks.


----------



## radicalkingz

ttt for prohopper


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 2 2010, 02:33 PM~17078125
> *ttt for prohopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 9 2009, 08:49 PM~12956241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got any pic of the 2 pump Super dancer


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 2 2010, 04:56 PM~17078886
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 2 2010, 05:56 PM~17078886
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YALL EVER GET THAT WEBSITE BACK UP


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

how much 4 slowdowns ?? wat kind u carry??


----------



## Big Worm

TTT


----------



## micwhreck

THATS WATS UP I SEE THAT ODESSA TX CARSHOW PIC!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 30 2010, 12:50 AM~19198294
> *how much 4 slowdowns ?? wat kind u carry??
> *


----------

